# Why No Shame?



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Do you want Americans treated this way because of their politics? This is third world bullshit and cruel beyond belief in America. Any American should not stand for any other American being treated this way.

"Quaglin is an electrician who was out of work in 2020 due to government policies surrounding COVID. “He has neither been in serious trouble before nor arrested prior to this incident,” friends and family of Christopher Quaglin said in a GiveSendGo plea for help. “He has always been an ardent supporter of the police and some months prior to his arrest led a local demonstration in support of the men and women in blue serving his hometown.”


In dozens of letters to the federal court judge, friends and family have testified that Quaglin is not the violent Capitol insurrectionist federal authorities have portrayed him to be, but “an extraordinary neighbor who’d help you work on your home if needed.”

That man is an American and his rights have vanished because keeping power is more important than anything America stands for. I have to ask you haters why do you support this?










						Lawyer: January 6 Clients Are Being Tortured › American Greatness
					

A lawyer for several of the January 6 political prisoners says his clients are being "tortured" by a system of "anarcho-tyranny" that considers them to be a "subhuman, sub-constitutional class of…




					amgreatness.com


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

The man is a traitor
Lock him up

McBride told Horowitz that during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutorsallege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who was seen on video trapped between protesters and a set of doors to the building


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor
> Lock him up


No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor
> Lock him up


And you are an asshole, but I would not have you thrown in jail because of it.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....


Yet, I have never attacked our Capitol


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you are an asshole, but I would not have you thrown in jail because of it.


The guy attacked a police officer


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you are an asshole, but I would not have you thrown in jail because of it.


Why is the dude in the story do you wind up in jail?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The guy attacked a police officer


People do that every day in Democratic shitholes and you say nothing.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People do that every day in Democratic shitholes and you say nothing.


Actually they go to jail, just like your thug


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Marener said:


> Why is the dude in the story do you wind up in jail?


How about English, cretin?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually they go to jail, just like your thug


No they don't. Stop lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yet, I have never attacked our Capitol


The FBI attacked the Capitol.


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....



Stop it, drama queen. Trump incited his fans for weeks.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor
> Lock him up
> 
> McBride told Horowitz that during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutorsallege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who was seen on video trapped between protesters and a set of doors to the building


There is also video of Capitol police beating a woman to death.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....


Are you kidding?  It's happening.  Opposition is already treason.  Republicans are fascists.  They are not entitled to constitutional protection.  We hold political prisoners and have show trials.  We have political persecutions. The light has already gone out.  Nothing screams tyranny like raiding the home of the political opposition.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is also video of Capitol police beating a woman to death.


no there isn’t

But nice try


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you are an asshole, but I would not have you thrown in jail because of it.


Yes you fascists would. 😂 You pussies just don't have the power to. However no one is suggesting this man be thrown in jail for being an asshole, we support his imprisonment because he assaulted an officer. Have Republicans gone full retard?


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The FBI attacked the Capitol.


Is the dude in the story FBI?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you want Americans treated this way because of their politics? This is third world bullshit and cruel beyond belief in America. Any American should not stand for any other American being treated this way.
> 
> "Quaglin is an electrician who was out of work in 2020 due to government policies surrounding COVID. “He has neither been in serious trouble before nor arrested prior to this incident,” friends and family of Christopher Quaglin said in a GiveSendGo plea for help. “He has always been an ardent supporter of the police and some months prior to his arrest led a local demonstration in support of the men and women in blue serving his hometown.”
> 
> ...



So, his defense is "well, those people got away with breaking the law, so I thought I could also??  

really?

"But officer, that car in front of me was also speeding, so you cannot give me a ticket".


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is also video of Capitol police beating a woman to death.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Stop it, drama queen. Trump incited his fans for weeks.


Incited?.... to encourage or stir up (violent or unlawful behavior)....
Than you can show an example of this?....

I can....

Can you find anything like that from Trump?.... I'm betting you can't... if you don't respond I will figure you couldn't find Trump saying anything like that.... ever....


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


>


Its been posted here a hundred times dummy....


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Apparently Republicans have discovered that prison isn’t a fun place to be.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Its been posted here a hundred times dummy....



Then it should be easy for you to post again the video capital police beating a woman to death.


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Incited?.... to encourage or stir up (violent or unlawful behavior)....
> Than you can show an example of this?....
> 
> I can....
> ...



 6 weeks of telling them the election was stolen. Telling them to fight and take back their country. Encouraging them to march on the Capitol and get Pence. Soliciting phony electoral representatives.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 29, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Are you kidding?  It's happening.  Opposition is already treason.  Republicans are fascists.  They are not entitled to constitutional protection.  We hold political prisoners and have show trials.  We have political persecutions. The light has already gone out.  Nothing screams tyranny like raiding the home of the political opposition.


2 weeks before Biden announces a 2024 run.

Much coincidence.


----------



## citygator (Aug 29, 2022)

No sympathy for traitors who assault police officers on the way to overturn a fairly held election in a our democracy.  I look forward to them living in states they can't ever vote in due to being a felon when the get out...


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yet, I have never attacked our Capitol


democrats only rampage out west where they are petty sure they wont get shot


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 29, 2022)

citygator said:


> No sympathy for traitors who assault police officers on the way to overturn a fairly held election in a our democracy.  I look forward to them living in states they can't ever vote in due to being a felon when the get out...


even worse we have to put up with millions of pilgrims moving to red states to make their lives better


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

surada said:


> 6 weeks of telling them the election was stolen. Telling them to fight and take back their country. Encouraging them to march on the Capitol and get Pence. Soliciting phony electoral representatives.


There has never been a politician that didn't tell his or her supporters to fight and take back their country... now damn it.... I asked for an example like Waters and you can't find one... why don't you just say I couldn't find one?... why can't you say Maxine should be prosecuted and impeached?.... such hypocrisy on display....


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, his defense is "well, those people got away with breaking the law, so I thought I could also??
> 
> really?
> 
> "But officer, that car in front of me was also speeding, so you cannot give me a ticket".




Sounds like a clear violation of Equal Protection of the Law to me.


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sounds like a clear violation of Equal Protection of the Law to me.


yes Mar a lago is a violation of the rights of an american citizen


----------



## themirrorthief (Aug 29, 2022)

surada said:


> 6 weeks of telling them the election was stolen. Telling them to fight and take back their country. Encouraging them to march on the Capitol and get Pence. Soliciting phony electoral representatives.


because you need it.....I never had sex with that woman...Ms Lewinsky


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> because you need it.....I never had sex with that woman...Ms Lewinsky


Clinton and Lewinsky never had sex


----------



## surada (Aug 29, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> because you need it.....I never had sex with that woman...Ms Lewinsky



When Clinton was impeached he was contrite. Trump has no shame... can't be shamed. Remember the Central Park Five? Remember when he shoved the president of Montenegro?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Its going to really suck for you guys shortly. The prosecution is recommending 17 years for Thomas Webster.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Its going to really suck for you guys shortly. The prosecution is recommending 17 years for Thomas Webster.




YOu ready for the counter escalation? What do you think it will be?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> democrats only rampage out west where they are petty sure they wont get shot


? WE have LOTS of guns out here.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> YOu ready for the counter escalation? What do you think it will be?


Literally nothing.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sounds like a clear violation of Equal Protection of the Law to me.



Next time you get pulled over for speeding, try that tactic and let us know how well it works.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> YOu ready for the counter escalation? What do you think it will be?



A lot of really mean talk on forums such as this one.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, his defense is "well, those people got away with breaking the law, so I thought I could also??
> 
> really?
> 
> "But officer, that car in front of me was also speeding, so you cannot give me a ticket".


You do not think this is un American and extreme? I am not surprised fascist.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not think this is un American and extreme? I am not surprised fascist.



If you cannot do the time....do not do the crime!


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Literally nothing.




Got it. So, when it happens, your plan to deal is to just play stupid, as though there was no connection between your actions and the results of your actions.


I must say, that is the answer I always get from liberals, but, you got there far faster with must less bullshit than all the others. Kudos to you. Your denial is a lot more coherent.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


>


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Next time you get pulled over for speeding, try that tactic and let us know how well it works.




Not sure how that would apply in that situ...Oh, I get it. That was just you talking bs. 


But in the 1/6 situation, it certainly applys. It is a clear violation of their civil rights. This is a massive injustice and any one who serves time is/will be a political prisoner because of that.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> YOu ready for the counter escalation? What do you think it will be?


You crying at home into your TV dinner and then logging online to tell us one day you're going to find your balls and do something about it?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>



The video is 45 min long, can you give the time stamp to when the Capital Police are beating a woman to death?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you want Americans treated this way because of their politics? This is third world bullshit and cruel beyond belief in America. Any American should not stand for any other American being treated this way.
> 
> "Quaglin is an electrician who was out of work in 2020 due to government policies surrounding COVID. “He has neither been in serious trouble before nor arrested prior to this incident,” friends and family of Christopher Quaglin said in a GiveSendGo plea for help. “He has always been an ardent supporter of the police and some months prior to his arrest led a local demonstration in support of the men and women in blue serving his hometown.”
> 
> ...


He has to take responsibility for his actions.

It's a shame that he won't do that.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> If you cannot do the time....do not do the crime!


Trespassing? What is the usual sentence for that? Why are you defending tyranny? Are you really the POS you sound like?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Not sure how that would apply in that situ...Oh, I get it. That was just you talking bs.
> 
> 
> But in the 1/6 situation, it certainly applys. It is a clear violation of their civil rights. This is a massive injustice and any one who serves time is/will be a political prisoner because of that.



It applies to this situation as that is the defense the dude is trying for.  "Well, other people got away with it so I should also"

Do you really find that to be a valid defense?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....


If the lights of freedom go out it will on the hands of the maga infested fascists.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> The video is 45 min long, can you give the time stamp to when the Capital Police are beating a woman to death?


No I can't but it is there. If you want to be informed watch it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> A lot of really mean talk on forums such as this one.




Funny. Part of the mythos of the 1/6 panic mongering is that we on the right are very scary and dangerous. That is why you need such a strong punishment to try to scare us into restricting our violence and blah, blah, blah.


Yet, at the same time you are supporting the idea that 1/6 was sooooo bad, you are dismissing the idea that we on the right are capable of anything scary or dangerous at all.


Which is it Gator? Are we the bad guys, or not?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trespassing? What is the usual sentence for that? Why are you defending tyranny? Are you really the POS you sound like?



the dude assaulted a police officer.  he even admits to doing so


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you want Americans treated this way because of their politics? This is third world bullshit and cruel beyond belief in America. Any American should not stand for any other American being treated this way.
> 
> "Quaglin is an electrician who was out of work in 2020 due to government policies surrounding COVID. “He has neither been in serious trouble before nor arrested prior to this incident,” friends and family of Christopher Quaglin said in a GiveSendGo plea for help. “He has always been an ardent supporter of the police and some months prior to his arrest led a local demonstration in support of the men and women in blue serving his hometown.”
> 
> ...


Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No I can't but it is there. If you want to be informed watch it.



So you lied again.

Thanks

At least you are consistent.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You crying at home into your TV dinner and then logging online to tell us one day you're going to find your balls and do something about it?




Said the man talking shit online.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> No sir you are the traitor.... you are what's so wrong with today's America.... and when the lights of freedom go out in the USA remember it's your fault....


MAGA-thugs cheering on other MAGA-thugs when they attack Capitol cops.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Got it. So, when it happens, your plan to deal is to just play stupid, as though there was no connection between your actions and the results of your actions.


My actions? What are those. My actions consist of drinking coffee, working, and crazily having to teach someone how to drive today almost a decade after I taught my youngest.


Correll said:


> I must say, that is the answer I always get from liberals, but, you got there far faster with must less bullshit than all the others. Kudos to you. Your denial is a lot more coherent.


Well, thats the answer I am going to give as I would hope that my fellow citizens don't resort to terrorism because others were sentenced for assaulting police. Although they have their problems like everyone, I am a police supporter in general and frown on them being attacked.

Now if you're going to say this is going to get out the vote, then I am happy. Our Republic depends on an active and motivated citizenry.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> He has to take responsibility for his actions.
> 
> It's a shame that he won't do that.


The Feds dropped charges on 90% of the summer of 2020 rioters that killed more people and did far more damage. Why weren't they held responsible? That destroys your bullshit post. Go away, you are stupid.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> MAGA-thugs cheering on other MAGA-thugs when they attack Capitol cops.




That vast majority of Trump supporters did not support that riot and support them facing justice. 

That you pretend otherwise is you trying to incite further division and violence.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Funny. Part of the mythos of the 1/6 panic mongering is that we on the right are very scary and dangerous. That is why you need such a strong punishment to try to scare us into restricting our violence and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> Yet, at the same time you are supporting the idea that 1/6 was sooooo bad, you are dismissing the idea that we on the right are capable of anything scary or dangerous at all.
> ...



were you at the capital on Jan 6th?

If not then you are just some shit talker on the internet.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Funny. Part of the mythos of the 1/6 panic mongering is that we on the right are very scary and dangerous. That is why you need such a strong punishment to try to scare us into restricting our violence and blah, blah, blah.
> 
> 
> Yet, at the same time you are supporting the idea that 1/6 was sooooo bad, you are dismissing the idea that we on the right are capable of anything scary or dangerous at all.
> ...


😄

No that isn't the premise of the 1/6 insurrection. The premise is that you wanted to over turn democracy but were too stupid and unorganized to realize throwing a tantrum on the House floor wasn't going to change shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> MAGA-thugs cheering on other MAGA-thugs when they attack Capitol cops.


Kamala Harris bailing out rapists, looters, and arsonists. You haven't a leg to stand on. Do trolls have legs or are they like slugs?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> My actions? What are those. My actions consist of drinking coffee, working, and crazily having to teach someone how to drive today almost a decade after I taught my youngest.
> 
> Well, thats the answer I am going to give as I would hope that my fellow citizens don't resort to terrorism because others were sentenced for assaulting police. Although they have their problems like everyone, I am a police supporter in general and frown on them being attacked.
> 
> Now if you're going to say this is going to get out the vote, then I am happy. Our Republic depends on an active and motivated citizenry.




The people imprisoned from this, will be political prisoners. That kind of thing invites a response.


You should really consider the implications of an action, BEFORE you do it, otherwise you end up looking like a whiny fool, when you complain that the shit you did, blew back on you.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Said the man talking shit online.


From within the United States as I sit here using the legality of birth right citizenship to help take your country from you. 😁


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> were you at the capital on Jan 6th?
> 
> If not then you are just some shit talker on the internet.


Were you shit mouth?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Were you shit mouth?



Nope, I am not a traitor to the country.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> From within the United States as I sit here using the legality of birth right citizenship to help take your country from you. 😁


That is lawfare. It is what progressives do. They use our own laws against us by taking things to extremes. Degenerate bastards that they are.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> It applies to this situation as that is the defense the dude is trying for.  "Well, other people got away with it so I should also"
> 
> Do you really find that to be a valid defense?




Treating one group of rioters vastly different than another group of rioters, based not on the crime(s) committed by on their politics, is a violation of their civil rights, specifically the equal protection clause.









						equal protection
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				





"Overview​Equal Protection refers to the idea that a governmental body may not deny people equal protection of its governing laws. The governing body state must treat an individual in the same manner as others in similar conditions and circumstances. "


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, I am not a traitor to the country.


If you support Biden you most certainly are. And challenging an election just is not traitorous. It is a right in this country to demand integrity in our elections. 2020 had 0 integrity, just like you.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Feds dropped charges on 90% of the summer of 2020 rioters that killed more people and did far more damage. Why weren't they held responsible? That destroys your bullshit post. Go away, you are stupid.


Protesting is different than an Insurrection to overthrow the voting will of the American people.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> were you at the capital on Jan 6th?
> 
> If not then you are just some shit talker on the internet.




I asked a simple question Gator. One you seem afraid to answer. 


Are we dangerous, scary bad guys, or not?

Becasue, if we are, then crushing the 1/6 guys as an example, makes sense. 


But then, your airy dismissal of our response, does not.



If we are NOT scary, bad guys, then pretending we are, as an excuse to crush your enemies, that makes you the bad guys.



Which is it?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is lawfare. It is what progressives do. They use our own laws against us by taking things to extremes. Degenerate bastards that they are.


Would making violent threats against the National Archives be taking things to extremes?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> From within the United States as I sit here using the legality of birth right citizenship to help take your country from you. 😁




So  you claim. I have my doubts about you. Your lack of concern for your supposed black brothers and sisters, does not ring true.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> I asked a simple question Gator. One you seem afraid to answer.
> 
> 
> Are we dangerous, scary bad guys, or not?
> ...


Your violence toward our Democracy and our institutions will not be over looked.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> I asked a simple question Gator. One you seem afraid to answer.
> 
> 
> Are we dangerous, scary bad guys, or not?
> ...



For the most part no, there is not anything scary about you all but your willingness to blindly follow your cult leader.   

The vast majority of you all just talk shit and never do a damn thing. 

How many threads have we seen on this forum with talk about the coming civil war and succession....yet all it ever is is talk.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> The people imprisoned from this, will be political prisoners. That kind of thing invites a response.


He admitted to assaulting a police officer. Thats not a political prisoner. Thats a felon.


Correll said:


> You should really consider the implications of an action, BEFORE you do it, otherwise you end up looking like a whiny fool, when you complain that the shit you did, blew back on you.


This is always true. I immediately failed this test JUST NOW when  I started eating a GS cookie without thinking about how fat and old I am. I did win my division this weekend so evidently old and fat beats young and talented on occasion. I really liked the stage where I started booking and popped the steel popper three times in a row as it was falling so I could pull a reload before getting to the last two targets. FUN!


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> YOu ready for the counter escalation? What do you think it will be?


Tell us!

What will you do if Democrats attack the Capitol?
I say lock them up


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> For the most part no, there is not anything scary about you all but your willingness to blindly follow your cult leader.
> 
> The vast majority of you all just talk shit and never do a damn thing.
> 
> How many threads have we seen on this forum with talk about the coming civil war and succession....yet all it ever is is talk.




So, you admit that the panic mongering used to justify the massive resources spent on tracking down everyone that walked into the Capitol Building on 1/6 is a Lie.


Thus, your side is lying to justify spending government resources to crush your enemies and terrorize them and violate their rights.


And you support it. That makes you the bad guys.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> So, you admit that the panic mongering used to justify the massive resources spent on tracking down everyone that walked into the Capitol Building on 1/6 is a Lie.
> 
> 
> Thus, your side is lying to justify spending government resources to crush your enemies and terrorize them and violate their rights.
> ...


It's not a lie, it's justice being served.


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> That vast majority of Trump supporters did not support that riot and support them facing justice.
> 
> That you pretend otherwise is you trying to incite further division and violence.


If Trump supporters believe the Jan 6th rioters should face justice, why threads like this?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> He admitted to assaulting a police officer. Thats not a political prisoner. Thats a felon.
> ....



The motivation for the over zealous investigations and charging, is politicial. The difference in treatment from other rioters is political. That is a massive violation of their rights and it makes any time served, political prisoners.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is lawfare. It is what progressives do. They use our own laws against us by taking things to extremes. Degenerate bastards that they are.


And? Sit and cry about it bitch. 😂


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> It's not a lie, it's justice being served.




It is clearly a violation of the Equal Protection Clause, and thus, a massive INJUSTICE.



Do you support human rights, or just human rights for people you like?


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> So  you claim. I have my doubts about you. Your lack of concern for your supposed black brothers and sisters, does not ring true.


No one takes seriously the idea of you as arbiter of what concerns black people. 😂


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> The motivation for the over zealous investigations and charging, is politicial. The difference in treatment from other rioters is political. That is a massive violation of their rights and it makes any time served, political prisoners.


How many other rioters attacked Congress?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So you lied again.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> At least you are consistent.


Watch the video and then call me a liar. Your time is not that valuable.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Marener said:


> If Trump supporters believe the Jan 6th rioters should face justice, why threads like this?




Becasue what is happening is not Justice but abuse.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> So, you admit that the panic mongering used to justify the massive resources spent on tracking down everyone that walked into the Capitol Building on 1/6 is a Lie.



Yes, it is a lie they have tracked down everyone that walked into the Capital Building on Jan 6th

This guy did more than walk into the building.   He does not dispute that he assaulted police officers.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the video and then call me a liar. Your time is not that valuable.



Nope, you are a liar.  There was no woman beaten to death by the capital police.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor



Once again, Leftwhiner lies. Someday before spouting off such dishonest crap, Leftwhiner, you really should give some thought to being honest. It could start with the actual definition of the word you bandy about. And it might make sense to consider our presumption of innocence, too.


rightwinger said:


> Lock him up


Leftwhiner and other libtards are more than happy to dispense with that whole “trial” thing. Fucking assholes that they are.


rightwinger said:


> McBride told Horowitz that during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutorsallege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who was seen on video trapped between protesters and a set of doors to the building


None of that sounds like treason. Hell, it makes out only a thin case for his culpability of any crime or crimes. Once again, Leftwhiner is clearly unconstrained by any notion of fairness.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How many other rioters attacked Congress?











						10 times the US capital weathered political violence
					

Today's storming of the Capitol is still a standout in history.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor
> Lock him up
> 
> McBride told Horowitz that during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutorsallege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who was seen on video  trapped between protesters and a set of doors tohei tra the building


The democrats are the traitors. Every last one of em.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, you are a liar.  There was no woman beaten to death by the capital police.


There sure as Hell was. Rosanne Boyland. It starts at 10:44 in the video.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> How many other rioters attacked Congress?



Don't know, don't care. It is clear that you don't care either. Your motivation is punishing your political enemies.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> The motivation for the over zealous investigations and charging, is politicial. The difference in treatment from other rioters is political. That is a massive violation of their rights and it makes any time served, political prisoners.


Again he assaulted a cop. In my book if you assault a cop, you don't see freedom again until you are an old, old man.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 10 times the US capital weathered political violence
> 
> 
> Today's storming of the Capitol is still a standout in history.
> ...



your link

On Wednesday (Jan. 6), a mob of supporters for President Donald Trump, who falsely claimed he had won the election, stormed the Capitol building


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, it is a lie they have tracked down everyone that walked into the Capital Building on Jan 6th
> 
> This guy did more than walk into the building.   He does not dispute that he assaulted police officers.




Compare the manic zeal they have put into this one riot, to the nearly complete lack of concern about the far more numberoiius and violent and costly left leaning riots of the same era. 


It is a clear violation of Due Process.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

SmokeALib said:


> The democrats are the traitors. Every last one of em.


I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

How many riots broke into the Capital?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Again he assaulted a cop. In my book if you assault a cop, you don't see freedom again until you are an old, old man.




Is that really what makes you think he is a bad guy? THat he shoved a cop?

If that is the case, then I guess in your mind, that other 1/6 rioters who did NOT shove a cop, they should be just have their charges dropped?


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I know you are, but what am I?


A dumbass. Any more questions?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Compare the manic zeal they have put into this one riot, to the nearly complete lack of concern about the far more numberoiius and violent and costly left leaning riots of the same era.
> 
> 
> It is a clear violation of Due Process.


It was an unprecedented assault on our Democracy


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There sure as Hell was. Roxanne Boyland. It starts at 10:44 in the video.



She was trampled by her own people trying to get into the capital building.

you are such a fucking liar


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> How many riots broke into the Capital?





So, you admit that the vast majority of riotes of that time period, were treated far less harshly?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Is that really what makes you think he is a bad guy? THat he shoved a cop?
> 
> If that is the case, then I guess in your mind, that other 1/6 rioters who did NOT shove a cop, they should be just have their charges dropped?


That is an assault


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Becasue what is happening is not Justice but abuse.


How so? They’re facing the same judicial system everyone else who commits violent federal crimes faces. 

Turns out, prison isn’t fun.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> It was an unprecedented assault on our Democracy




Do you admit that hte rest of the rioters of the Trump years, were treated far more lightly?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Compare the manic zeal they have put into this one riot, to the nearly complete lack of concern about the far more numberoiius and violent and costly left leaning riots of the same era.
> 
> 
> It is a clear violation of Due Process.



This one riot as you called it has the singular purpose of stopping the certification of a valid, legit election.  Did that happen in any of the other riots?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> That is an assault




I asked a question. You replied by you did not answer the question. What is wrong with you?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Do you admit that hte rest of the rioters of the Trump years, were treated far more lightly?


no
Many BLM rioters went to jail


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Marener said:


> How so? They’re facing the same judicial system everyone else who commits violent federal crimes faces.
> 
> Turns out, prison isn’t fun.




But they aren't. Tthat's the point.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Again he assaulted a cop. In my book if you assault a cop, you don't see freedom again until you are an old, old man.


Let’s stipulate (as a hypothetical) that he assaulted a police officer. If convicted, he deserves a fair legal sentence for *that* crime. 

And yet, still, contrary to the absurd bloviation of Leftwhiner, the crime of assault still wouldn’t make him a “traitor.”


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Is that really what makes you think he is a bad guy? THat he shoved a cop?


He attacked a cop, yes. 


Correll said:


> If that is the case, then I guess in your mind, that other 1/6 rioters who did NOT shove a cop, they should be just have their charges dropped?


They should be charged with what the DA believes they can convict on beyond a reasonable doubt.  So far they have not lost a case that has gone to trial, so evidently they are charging properly.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> I asked a question. You replied by you did not answer the question. What is wrong with you?


That is an assault

I never shoved a cop, did you?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> no
> Many BLM rioters went to jail




Come on rw, don't play stupid. You are justifying the more harsh treatment at the same time you refuse to admit that the treatment is more harsh.


Do you admit that they are being singled out for especially harsh prosecution and charging?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Let’s stipulate (as a hypothetical) that he assaulted a police officer. If convicted, he deserves a fair legal sentence for *that* crime.
> 
> And yet, still, contrary to the absurd bloviation of Leftwhiner, the crime of assault still wouldn’t make him a “traitor.”


He was attempting to overthrow our Democracy


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Again he assaulted a cop. In my book if you assault a cop, you don't see freedom again until you are an old, old man.


Not if you live in a Democratic shithole. You are released the day you are arrested. That includes violent offenders. Wake up!.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Come on rw, don't play stupid. You are justifying the more harsh treatment at the same time you refuse to admit that the treatment is more harsh.
> 
> 
> Do you admit that they are being singled out for especially harsh prosecution and charging?



Many BLM rioters went to jail


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> This one riot as you called it has the singular purpose of stopping the certification of a valid, legit election.  Did that happen in any of the other riots?




So, to clarify before we move on, are you admitting that the 1/6 rioters are recieving extra harsh investion and charging?


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> So, you admit that the vast majority of riotes of that time period, were treated far less harshly?


To be comparable, you need to look at charges that were applied to other riots that broke into the Capitol (apologies for the earlier mispelling).


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> But they aren't. Tthat's the point.


I already asked “how so”?

He clearly committed numerous acts of violence. It’s on film. A lot of film.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> He attacked a cop, yes.
> 
> They should be charged with what the DA believes they can convict on beyond a reasonable doubt.  So far they have not lost a case that has gone to trial, so evidently they are charging properly.




Another poster said the 90% of teh fed charges for the left leaning rioters were dropped. 


Barring the cop assault, do you support dropping the charges on 90% of the other 1/6 rioters?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Another poster said the 90% of teh fed charges for the left leaning rioters were dropped.
> 
> 
> Barring the cop assault, do you support dropping the charges on 90% of the other 1/6 rioters?











						Records rebut claims of unequal treatment of Jan. 6 rioters
					

It's a common refrain from some of those charged in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol and their Republican allies: The Justice Department is treating them harshly because of their political views while those arrested during last year's protests over racial injustice were given leniency.




					apnews.com
				




The AP found that more than 120 defendants across the United States have pleaded guilty or were convicted at trial of federal crimes including rioting, arson and conspiracy. More than 70 defendants sentenced so far have gotten an average of about 27 months behind bars. At least 10 received prison terms of five years or more.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> To be comparable, you need to look at charges that were applied to other riots that broke into the Capitol (apologies for the earlier mispelling).




Nope. Riots are riots. Cops in other cities. Courthouses. People's lives. This nation is a not a nation of fucking serfs, ruled over buy a few people in teh Capitol who really count. 


But, you have been justifying the harsher treatment. Yet, you refuse to admit that there is harsher treatement. 


Kind of... crazy of you. No offense meant. Crazy or dishonest.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> So, to clarify before we move on, are you admitting that the 1/6 rioters are recieving extra harsh investion and charging?



I think they are receiving punishment that is in line with their crime.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Barring the cop assault, do you support dropping the charges on 90% of the other 1/6 rioters?



90% of them have not even been charged.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Records rebut claims of unequal treatment of Jan. 6 rioters
> 
> 
> It's a common refrain from some of those charged in the Jan. 6 riot at the U.S. Capitol and their Republican allies: The Justice Department is treating them harshly because of their political views while those arrested during last year's protests over racial injustice were given leniency.
> ...




You got a point to make, make it. A link is to support a claim YOU make in your own words.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Let’s stipulate (as a hypothetical) that he assaulted a police officer. If convicted, he deserves a fair legal sentence for *that* crime.





BackAgain said:


> And yet, still, contrary to the absurd bloviation of Leftwhiner, the crime of assault still wouldn’t make him a “traitor.”


As a legal charge, Treason is specific and the prosecution did not charge such.  but I have to post this meme:


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> He was attempting to overthrow our Democracy


He was?  Hm. That’s odd. I don’t think you have any actual evidence for what he was doing or attempting to do. 

Plus, of course, we don’t have a “democracy,” thank God and our brilliant Framers. We have a Constitutional republic.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I think they are receiving punishment that is in line with their crime.




So, where is the massive man hunt for the other rioters of the Trump years? Have I missed it?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> 90% of them have not even been charged.




Dude. Clearly I was discussing the ones that were charged. Did you not understand that? The difference in looking for them or filing charges, yes, that is a whole additional layer of injustice.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> 90% of them have not even been charged.


Remember that putz Merrick Garland is still looking for people that were there. The investigation is still open. So again you are speaking from your ass.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Remember that putz Merrick Garland is still looking for people that were there. The investigation is still open. So again you are speaking from your ass.



and?

Maybe next time they will be smart enough to cover their faces and not live stream their crimes on FB


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and?
> 
> Maybe next time they will be smart enough to cover their faces and not live stream their crimes on FB



I wonder where they got the idea that such behavioro was acceptable?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> and?
> 
> Maybe next time they will be smart enough to cover their faces and not live stream their crimes on FB


Like Anti-Fa?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> I wonder where they got the idea that such behavioro was acceptable?



I suspect they had been told if they were able to stop the certification they would be viewed as heroes.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> It is clearly a violation of the Equal Protection Clause, and thus, a massive INJUSTICE.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you support human rights, or just human rights for people you like?


No, no it's not.

One protest was to draw attention to police brutality in the face of the murder of George Floyd and the other was to overthrow our Democracy.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Nope. Riots are riots. Cops in other cities. Courthouses. People's lives. This nation is a not a nation of fucking serfs, ruled over buy a few people in teh Capitol who really count.
> 
> 
> But, you have been justifying the harsher treatment. Yet, you refuse to admit that there is harsher treatement.
> ...


Political Attacks on our Capitol by Republicans are unprecedented

Not “just another riot”


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> your link
> 
> On Wednesday (Jan. 6), a mob of supporters for President Donald Trump, who falsely claimed he had won the election, stormed the Capitol building


Then that article is pushing the narrative. We know there was fraud and they were there to get the election investigated. Well within their rights.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like Anti-Fa?


Wouldn't those be state charges?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> One protest was to draw attention to police brutality in the face of the murder of George Floyd and the other was to overthrow our Democracy.


Floyd was not murdered.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> He was?  Hm. That’s odd. I don’t think you have any actual evidence for what he was doing or attempting to do.
> 
> Plus, of course, we don’t have a “democracy,” thank God and our brilliant Framers. We have a Constitutional republic.


Hang mike pence....hang mike pence....


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Floyd was not murdered.


These pussy ass Snowflakes can't even handle reality. 😂


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do you want Americans treated this way because of their politics? This is third world bullshit and cruel beyond belief in America. Any American should not stand for any other American being treated this way.
> 
> "Quaglin is an electrician who was out of work in 2020 due to government policies surrounding COVID. “He has neither been in serious trouble before nor arrested prior to this incident,” friends and family of Christopher Quaglin said in a GiveSendGo plea for help. “He has always been an ardent supporter of the police and some months prior to his arrest led a local demonstration in support of the men and women in blue serving his hometown.”
> 
> ...



LOL

Yeah, such a peaceful terrorist...


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> These pussy ass Snowflakes can't even handle reality. 😂


No the human body can't handle a drug cocktail he had in him.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Floyd was not murdered.



LOL

You're sooo fucking insane, FruitLoops. 









						Chauvin guilty of murder and manslaughter in Floyd's death
					

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) — Former Minneapolis Officer Derek Chauvin was convicted  Tuesday of murder and manslaughter for pinning <a href="https://apnews...




					apnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, such a peaceful terrorist...


Watch the video starting at 10:44. The Capitol police murdered two people that day. Both unarmed women.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No the human body can't handle a drug cocktail he had in him.


He had trace amounts of drugs in his system, so....


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're sooo fucking insane, FruitLoops.
> 
> ...


Don't derail the thread. They should thread ban you now.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> He had trace amounts of drugs in his system, so....


Trace? Are you really trying to pass that off as the truth? You are a fucking moron.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the video starting at 10:44. The Capitol police murdered two people that day. Both unarmed women.



Does the 10:44 mark reveal what I already know -- that you're out of your fucking mind?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Don't derail the thread. They should thread ban you now.



For *replying to your post* about Floyd??


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trace? Are you really trying to pass that off as the truth? You are a fucking moron.


I'm not passing anything off, just pointing yet another lie by YOU.

Fact check: Fentanyl present in George Floyd's system but not enough to cause his death, experts say


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No the human body can't handle a drug cocktail he had in him.


You're no sort of authority I trust on what the human body can and can't handle. 😄


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> I suspect they had been told if they were able to stop the certification they would be viewed as heroes.



Is that really what you think? Or could it have something to do with the way that violent "but mostly peaceful protests" had been normalized during the preceding 4  years, by people from YOUR side?


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> One protest was to draw attention to police brutality in the face of the murder of George Floyd and the other was to overthrow our Democracy.




All you did there was explain that you agree with the one set of rioters and not the other. 


Thus you support different treatment.


But, that means you DON'T  support Human Rights.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Hang mike pence....hang mike pence....


Another pointless by oblio105.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Is that really what you think? Or could it have something to do with the way that violent "but mostly peaceful protests" had been normalized during the preceding 4  years, by people from YOUR side?


The vast majority of the BLM protests were peaceful.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like Anti-Fa?



yep.


Correll said:


> Is that really what you think? Or could it have something to do with the way that violent "but mostly peaceful protests" had been normalized during the preceding 4  years, by people from YOUR side?



Yes, that is really what I think.   Those people you claim had been "normalized" had enough sense to cover their faces and not brag on line while in the midst of breaking the law.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Political Attacks on our Capitol by Republicans are unprecedented
> 
> Not “just another riot”




Your lack of concern for the civilians and cops killed by antifa and blm rioters is noted. 


The fact remains. One set of rioters is singled out for harsher treatment.


It is funny that you defend the harsher treatement at the same time you deny it is harsher treatement. 


Liberals. It is like you have no souls.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> All you did there was explain that you agree with the one set of rioters and not the other.
> 
> 
> Thus you support different treatment.
> ...


I support the right of protest, not Insurrection that invades our Capitol to hang mike pence....


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I'm not passing anything off, just pointing yet another lie by YOU.
> 
> Fact check: Fentanyl present in George Floyd's system but not enough to cause his death, experts say



FruitLoops is a fucking nut. Everything in his world is utterly backwards.

He starts a thread about Quaglin being unfairly treated... I post a video showing Quaglin assaulted police and *he ignores that*. Instead of talking about Quaglin, the subject of his OP, he talks about George Floyd, Rosanne Boyland, Ashes Targetpractice, Fentanyl, etc.... then cries I'm off topic for reply to his off-topic post.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Another pointless by oblio105.


Defund the FBI...defund the FBI...


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> The vast majority of the BLM protests were peaceful.




Irrelevant in this context. Even the rioters that you people admit were rioters, are not being pursued with the same energy.


Thus, a violation of due process.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Your lack of concern for the civilians and cops killed by antifa and blm rioters is noted.
> 
> 
> The fact remains. One set of rioters is singled out for harsher treatment.
> ...



One threatened our democracy by attacking the seat of our government with the intent of preventing the peaceful transfer of power to the duly elected president by the voters of the USA.

The others did not.

The two are not equivalent, no matter how hard you try to divert.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Defund the FBI...defund the FBI...


No. Break it apart and then rebuild it properly. 

By the way, in case you missed the memo, Oblio, this is called free speech. 

Go cry it off


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Good thing we had an military of ANTIFA to fight during WWII.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> yep.
> 
> 
> Yes, that is really what I think.   Those people you claim had been "normalized" had enough sense to cover their faces and not brag on line while in the midst of breaking the law.




That doesn't explain the massive numbers that had charges dropped even after being arrested.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> Does the 10:44 mark reveal what I already know -- that you're out of your fucking mind?


That is when they show how the woman was murdered by Capitol Police.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. Break it apart and then rebuild it properly.
> 
> By the way, in case you missed the memo, Oblio, this is called free speech.
> 
> Go cry it off


Bluto

Nobody is trying to stop your posting of opinion. I'm just pointing out that it doesn't match reality.


----------



## Correll (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I support the right of protest, not Insurrection that invades our Capitol to hang mike pence....



Do you support the large numbers of lefty rioters that had their charges dropped by people on  your side?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You're no sort of authority I trust on what the human body can and can't handle. 😄


Take some fentanyl and prove me wrong. I'll wait.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Bluto
> 
> Nobody is trying to stop your posting of opinion. I'm just pointing out that it doesn't match reality.


Oblio. You wouldn’t have the first clue about reality. So there’s no way a dope like you can intelligently comment on that.

The fact is, you’re too incoherent to speak intelligently on any subject.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> No. Break it apart and then rebuild it properly.


Interesting. How would you go about rebuilding it properly in your view?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> That doesn't explain the massive numbers that had charges dropped even after being arrested.



There was not enough evidence to charge them.  Not really complicated.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Irrelevant in this context. Even the rioters that you people admit were rioters, are not being pursued with the same energy.
> 
> 
> Thus, a violation of due process.


No, no it's not.

An apple is not an orange.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Interesting. How would you go about rebuilding it properly in your view?


The new FBI would be prohibited from bringing anything against republics.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is when they show how the woman was murdered by Capitol Police.



The woman who overdosed??


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Oblio. You wouldn’t have the first clue about reality. So there’s no way a dope like you can intelligently comment on that.
> 
> The fact is, you’re too incoherent to speak intelligently on any subject.


So, when QOPers call for defunding the FBI they don't mean it?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> I support the right of protest, not Insurrection that invades our Capitol to hang mike pence....


With a gallows that could not hang a house cat? Symbolism is no doubt way over your head. They came to have the election investigated and Congress decided not to. That disenfranchised 74 million voters


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> MAGA-thugs cheering on other MAGA-thugs when they attack Capitol cops.


Your go to of 1-6 is getting old and isn't working....


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> The woman who overdosed??


No one overdosed. Back that up with* real* facts.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> If the lights of freedom go out it will on the hands of the maga infested fascists.


Look up the word fascist because you have it all backwards....


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

Evidently they also came with guns and handcuffs.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Take some fentanyl and prove me wrong. I'll wait.



Millions of people have already done that


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> With a gallows that could not hang a house cat? Symbolism is no doubt way over your head. They came to have the election investigated and Congress decided not to. That disenfranchised 74 million voters


81.3 million voters pointed us in a different direction. Now stop Squealing about it.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Take some fentanyl and prove me wrong. I'll wait.


Sure. Right after you let me kneel on your neck for 9 minutes. 😄


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> 81.3 million voters pointed us in a different direction. Now stop Squealing about it.



  moron.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Look up the word fascist because you have it all backwards....


Nope, I'm using it correctly.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> Sure. Right after you let me kneel on your neck for 9 minutes. 😄


I won't be fucked up on drugs. I would be fine, and you better run when I get up. Lowlife punk.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Interesting. How would you go about rebuilding it properly in your view?


Finally!  Someone asks the right question. 
Thank you. 

Since this notion is fairly new (I didn’t originate the concept), I’m not convinced anyone has fleshed-out the answer, yet. But for starters:

I think we might want to consider making it a more *regional* office and less a centralized one. We might also need to consider *limiting* its *jurisdiction* in a way that permits OTHER (already existing) central government law enforcement agencies to assume the lead role in various investigations. We would also want for there to be institutionalized *early* checks and balances put into place. (In theory, I’m referring to something akin to immediate Congressional oversight — but that could take any form.)  Such checks and balances  could take a variety of forms and evert such notion would probably have drawbacks. But that wouldn’t be a reason not to forge ahead. 

What we would be seeking to do is to make it much more *difficult* for guys like a Mueller or a Wray (or a Hoover) to engage in clandestine behavior (possibly at odds with our Constitutional precepts)  behind some impenetrable wall of secrecy. While no man-made tinkering will likely be perfect, I believe we can — and need to — do a whole lot better.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I won't be fucked up on drugs. I would be fine, and you better run when I get up. Lowlife punk.


Why? Aren't we just doing science experiments here? Why are you being a bitch about it?  😄


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> So, when QOPers call for defunding the FBI they don't mean it?


I don’t speak for anyone called Q. 

Hell, I’ve heard libtards call for defunding local police departments and later claim that they didn’t mean “defund.”  Maybe you dopes need to define your own terms better.


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No one overdosed. Back that up with* real* facts.



It's been. Repeatedly. Her lifeless body was dragged to the police for them to help resuscitate her. Again, you reside in a world where everything is backwards.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Nope, I'm using it correctly.


Fascists always arrest and investigate their predecessors.... they will co op big companies to join them in their political fights... and they use federal law enforcement to hunt and jail their opposition... that's what Fascist Joe is doing....


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> Your lack of concern for the civilians and cops killed by antifa and blm rioters is noted.
> 
> 
> The fact remains. One set of rioters is singled out for harsher treatment.
> ...


I thought they should be prosecuted

Why are you defending Republican Thugs?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I don’t speak for anyone called Q.
> 
> Hell, I’ve heard libtards call for defunding local police departments and later claim that they didn’t mean “defund.”  Maybe you dopes need to define your own terms better.


BLM did just that repeatedly. They wanted to move resources within police departments to better handle people in crisis and to not murder a unarmed man over a $20 counterfeit bill.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Fascists always arrest and investigate their predecessors.... they will co op big companies to join them in their political fights... and they use federal law enforcement to hunt and jail their opposition... that's what Fascist Joe is doing....


They do all that in secrecy. The trials and evidence against each of these defendants is public record.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Finally!  Someone asks the right question.
> Thank you.
> 
> Since this notion is fairly new (I didn’t originate the concept), I’m not convinced anyone has fleshed-out the answer, yet. But for starters:
> ...


This is interesting. There have been many calls to reform the FBI over the decades, and there is no institution (public or private) that couldn't stand improvement as times change. Can you put this in a new thread?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> Fascists always arrest and investigate their predecessors.... they will co op big companies to join them in their political fights... and they use federal law enforcement to hunt and jail their opposition... that's what Fascist Joe is doing....


No, it's not. 

Bill Barr did under the former 1-term president though. 

How many times have you seen AG Merrick Garland in the WH? How many times did you see his predecessors Sessions and Barr?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's been. Repeatedly. Her lifeless body was dragged to the police for them to help resuscitate her. Again, you reside in a world where everything is backwards.


That is not what the film shows. Your habit of not believing what you see makes you very very stupid.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> BLM did just that repeatedly. They wanted to move resources within police departments to better handle people in crisis and to not murder a unarmed man over a $20 counterfeit bill.


Oblio, you misuse words an awful lot in your cheap rhetoric. No. BLM did *not* define its own term when they first started their mindless chanting about defunding the police. You know that and so do the rest of us. 

And while anyone can make an argument to reallocate limited governmental “revenues,” that’s not what they chanted. 
They used the word “DEfund.”

Defund had a known meaning:



> defund​verb​de·fund (ˌ)dē-ˈfənd
> 
> defunded; defunding; defunds
> transitive verb
> : to withdraw funding from











						Definition of DEFUND
					

to withdraw funding from… See the full definition




					www.merriam-webster.com
				




Similarly, the cops didn’t “murder” George Floyd over a mere $20.oo Counterfeit bill. You seem to ignore his resisting arrest and the fentanyl in his system. The cops were wrong of course to kneel on the man the way they did. But defunding an entire police department because we see a need to reshape them in how they conduct themselves is insanity.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Oblio, you misuse words an awful lot in your cheap rhetoric. No. BLM did *not* define its own term when they first started their mindless chanting about defunding the police. You know that and so do the rest of us.
> 
> And while anyone can make an argument to reallocate limited governmental “revenues,” that’s not what they chanted.
> They used the word “DEfund.”
> ...


Yeah, defund as in defund the FBI when you really mean tear it down and rebuild it with a fascist based mission.


----------



## Marener (Aug 29, 2022)

Correll said:


> That doesn't explain the massive numbers that had charges dropped even after being arrested.


There wasn’t sufficient evidence to sustain the charges.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> This is interesting. There have been many calls to reform the FBI over the decades, and there is no institution (public or private) that couldn't stand improvement as times change. Can you put this in a new thread?


I think some preliminary thread can be started. Sure. But, frankly, I haven’t fleshed too much of it out, yet. I don’t know if anyone else has, either. So the thread is likely to be a bit light initially.


----------



## Zincwarrior (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I think some preliminary thread can be started. Sure. But, frankly, I haven’t fleshed too much of it out, yet. I don’t know if anyone else has, either. So the thread is likely to be a bit light initially.


Thats ok.  There are some interesting article with ideas from multiple perspectives.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Yeah, defund as in defund the FBI when you really mean tear it down and rebuild it with a fascist based mission.


I didn’t clamor for defunding the FBI. UNLIKE you, Oblio, I usually say what I mean.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Thats ok.  There are some interesting article with ideas from multiple perspectives.


I started such a thread. Let’s just say, it’s ok for a starter. It *isn’t* a masterwork!  🤪


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is not what the film shows. Your habit of not believing what you see makes you very very stupid.



It's on video, ya nut case. She was about 20 feet from the tunnel entrance where police were fighting back the crowd. That is where she collapsed and that is where another protester began giving her CPR. Unable to revive her, he dragged her lifeless body to the tunnel entrance for police to help her. Unfortunately for her, they were too busy fighting with Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists who around that same time, dragged on of the cops out and began beating him violently.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 29, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, it's not.
> 
> Bill Barr did under the former 1-term president though.
> 
> How many times have you seen AG Merrick Garland in the WH? How many times did you see his predecessors Sessions and Barr?


The DA is in the oval office or on zoom with the president everyday of the week except Sunday....


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's on video, ya nut case. She was about 20 feet from the tunnel entrance where police were fighting back the crowd. That is where she collapsed and that is where another protester began giving her CPR. Unable to revive her, he dragged her lifeless body to the tunnel entrance for police to help her. Unfortunately for her, they were too busy fighting with Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists who around that same time, dragged on of the cops out and began beating him violently.


The police are pushing the crowd back. They caused the trampling of a lot of people. Got it drama queen?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 29, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> Then it should be easy for you to post again the video capital police beating a woman to death.


Would the video of the capitol police summarily executing an unarmed protestor suffice, GiGi?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's on video, ya nut case. She was about 20 feet from the tunnel entrance where police were fighting back the crowd. That is where she collapsed and that is where another protester began giving her CPR. Unable to revive her, he dragged her lifeless body to the tunnel entrance for police to help her. Unfortunately for her, they were too busy fighting with Trump's violent mob of domestic terrorists who around that same time, dragged on of the cops out and began beating him violently.


A reporter from the NYT is not to be trusted with anything Trump. Find a real source. Try the documentary again and pay attention this time.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 29, 2022)

MAGA cultists are learning that their actions have consequences. This is progress.

I remember when all the internet tough guys around here were talking about taking action when they lost the election.  This is what happens.  Fuck around and find out.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 29, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I didn’t clamor for defunding the FBI. UNLIKE you, Oblio, I usually say what I mean.


You have a POINT.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You have a POINT.


Lol. I see what you did there. 😃


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 29, 2022)

It a


BackAgain said:


> Oblio, you misuse words an awful lot in your cheap rhetoric. No. BLM did *not* define its own term when they first started their mindless chanting about defunding the police. You know that and so do the rest of us.
> 
> And while anyone can make an argument to reallocate limited governmental “revenues,” that’s not what they chanted.
> They used the word “DEfund.”
> ...


lt always amazes me when these morons try to tell you what people meant when they state something totally different.  Golfing Gator did it this a.m. when a video of Lizzo clearly stating that current laws are "oppressing us."  He tried to tell me that was not what she meant.  SMFH.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It a
> 
> lt always amazes me when these morons try to tell you what people meant when they state something totally different.  Golfing Gator did it this a.m. when a video of Lizzo clearly stating that current laws are "oppressing us."  He tried to tell me that was not what she meant.  SMFH.


They may be transparent; but at least they’re not convincing.


----------



## otto105 (Aug 29, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> It a
> 
> lt always amazes me when these morons try to tell you what people meant when they state something totally different.  Golfing Gator did it this a.m. when a video of Lizzo clearly stating that current laws are "oppressing us."  He tried to tell me that was not what she meant.  SMFH.


I believe hang Mike pence meant to hang Mike pence or they would not have chanted it.


Right? Chant what you mean maga fuckup?


----------



## Lesh (Aug 29, 2022)

So this guy was big on virtue signaling that he loved the police and then attacked them??

Do I have that right?


----------



## Faun (Aug 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The police are pushing the crowd back. They caused the trampling of a lot of people. Got it drama queen?



Imbecile, though she was stepped on, her cause of death was due to an overdose, not being trampled to death. And the police didn't beat her. She was already unconscious when someone dragged her lifeless body up to the tunnel entrance where police were busy beating back rioters actually fighting them; not some Trump nut lying prostrate on the ground.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> A reporter from the NYT is not to be trusted with anything Trump. Find a real source. Try the documentary again and pay attention this time.



Cretin, videos were taken by Trump nuts in the crowd -- not the NY Times.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> There was not enough evidence to charge them.  Not really complicated.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

otto105 said:


> No, no it's not.
> 
> An apple is not an orange.




A rioter is a rioter. Lefty ones get treated with kid gloves and rightys get the book thrown at them. That is an injustice. 


YOu can deny if you want. People will notice and respond accordingly. You ready for that?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I thought they should be prosecuted
> 
> Why are you defending Republican Thugs?




I support due process and civil rights. 


You don't. That is the difference between us.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> There wasn’t sufficient evidence to sustain the charges.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> A rioter is a rioter. Lefty ones get treated with kid gloves and rightys get the book thrown at them. That is an injustice.
> 
> 
> YOu can deny if you want. People will notice and respond accordingly. You ready for that?



So, using this logic a thief is a thief, does not matter if they stole 100 bucks or 10 million...they should all be treated the same?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Golfing Gator said:


> So, using this logic a thief is a thief, does not matter if they stole 100 bucks or 10 million...they should all be treated the same?




If the right riot on 1/6 was bigger and deadly than the lefty riots, that would be a very powerful argument.

But instead, DOZENS of people were killed in the lefty riots, over a BILLION in damages, lives ruined, whole communities permanently devasted,  far more violent and destructive than the FOUR HOURS of right leaning law breaking on 1/6. 

And those riots are treated like old news, while there is a fucking witch hunt hysteria going on, about 1/6. 


So, teh question to you Golf, is do you support Human Rights or not. Becuase supporting them only for people you like, is not supporting them at all. 


That is you supporting Tyranny.


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> View attachment 689152


Unlike the Jan 6th rioters, they didn’t film themselves committing crimes and brag about it later. Also unlike the Jan 6th riot, police performed mass arrests during the riot as a means of suppression. These arrests were never intended to result in prosecution, just intimidation.


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The guy attacked a police officer


And what about all those democrat protesters that have dust ups with cops?

Are they traitors too?


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Blues Man said:


> And what about all those democrat protesters that have dust ups with cops?
> 
> Are they traitors too?


Not Traitors, criminals

Traitors attack our Democracy


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Unlike the Jan 6th rioters, they didn’t film themselves committing crimes and brag about it later. Also unlike the Jan 6th riot, police performed mass arrests during the riot as a means of suppression. These arrests were never intended to result in prosecution, just intimidation.



There is plenty of video of the riots, but nothing like the follow up that is occurring for the 4 hours of the right leaning riot.


Your acceptance of this, is at best, foolish and at worse, the knowing support of tyranny.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> If the right riot on 1/6 was bigger and deadly than the lefty riots, that would be a very powerful argument.
> 
> But instead, DOZENS of people were killed in the lefty riots, over a BILLION in damages, lives ruined, whole communities permanently devasted,  far more violent and destructive than the FOUR HOURS of right leaning law breaking on 1/6.
> 
> ...


Nobody is celebrating BLM riots but do support the movement as justified

The Jan 6 riot was not justified. It was based on  the lies of a Crybaby Loser who was unwilling to admit he lost.
It was also an attempt to overturn our Democracy, stop the certification of Biden and capture Congress members


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Not Traitors, criminals
> 
> Traitors attack our Democracy




Several formal insurrections among the lefty rioters. But strangley different response from dem mayors and prosecutors.


You are so concerned about some shit. Until it doesn't serve your interests, and then, it's like, why are you even talking about that?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Nobody is celebrating BLM riots but do support the movement as justified
> 
> The Jan 6 riot was not justified. It was based on  the lies f a Crybaby Loser who was unwilling to admit he lost.
> It was also an attempt to overturn our Democracy, stop the certification of Biden and capture Congress members



Yes, I am well aware that you agree with the lefty rioters on the issues. That explains your support of treating them differently.


That we know WHY you treat them differently, doesn't change the fact that treating them differently is a violation of their civil rights.


You are supporting tyranny, right now.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes, I am well aware that you agree with the lefty rioters on the issues. That explains your support of treating them differently.
> 
> 
> That we know WHY you treat them differently, doesn't change the fact that treating them differently is a violation of their civil rights.
> ...


I do not support rioting or defend those who destroy property and injure police

Trump and his supporters do


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> I do not support rioting or defend those who destroy property and injure police
> 
> Trump and his supporters do



If that was true, you would be just as bothered by me, with the way that the government is NOT following up on the lefty riots of the Trump years, the way that they are the one republican riot. 


Are you bothered by that, or is it ok for some reason, of which you are unable to clearly state for reasons you won't share? 


This is normally where you start attacking me personally to derail the discussion.


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> There is plenty of video of the riots, but nothing like the follow up that is occurring for the 4 hours of the right leaning riot.
> 
> 
> Your acceptance of this, is at best, foolish and at worse, the knowing support of tyranny.


There is lots of video but very little of it includes actual rioting. You can find all kinds of video of people in the streets, but unless that video shows people assaulting police (which actually isn’t easy all that easy to find and not nearly as common as you may think) then the video doesn’t provide evidence of any prosecutable crimes. The vast majority of the charges that were dropped were for things like breaking curfew which is not being prosecuted. The more serious charges of assault are being prosecuted. It’s just that you get a very skewed perspective when you don’t consider what charges are being dropped.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> If that was true, you would be just as bothered by me, with the way that the government is NOT following up on the lefty riots of the Trump years, the way that they are the one republican riot.
> 
> 
> Are you bothered by that, or is it ok for some reason, of which you are unable to clearly state for reasons you won't share?
> ...


Those who rioted under Trump were arrested
Trump advocated beating them and shooting them in the legs


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> There is lots of video but very little of it includes actual rioting. You can find all kinds of video of people in the streets, but unless that video shows people assaulting police (which actually isn’t easy all that easy to find and not nearly as common as you may think) then the video doesn’t provide evidence of any prosecutable crimes. The vast majority of the charges that were dropped were for things like breaking curfew which is not being prosecuted. The more serious charges of assault are being prosecuted. It’s just that you get a very skewed perspective when you don’t consider what charges are being dropped.




I've seen too many examples of police ordered to stand down, or to arrest the victims to buy that. 

You look at shit like Rittenhouse, and then  you expect me to beleive that those people (lib prosecutors, mayors, ect)  are going though security tapes looking for faces or identifying marks? 

No, that is just not believable.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Those who rioted under Trump were arrested
> Trump advocated beating them and shooting them in the legs




Are you bothered by that, or is it ok for some reason, of which you are unable to clearly state for reasons you won't share?


----------



## Chillicothe (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> "McBride ......during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutors allege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges....trapped between... a set of doors to the building"





Curried Goats said:


> "...no one is suggesting this man be thrown in jail for being an asshole, we support his imprisonment because he assaulted an officer."


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Those two posts should have been the closers to this thread.

The perp did perp stuff. At the Capitol Building of the United States of America. 
Never a good idea....even if you got away with it once, sooner or later (most especially with multiple cameras on scene)......your piper will come calling for you. The bill comes due.  Duh!

And so it is with this perp.  
An unemployed electrician should have stayed home and looked for work. 
Rather than go off to DC to assault uniformed police.   Duh! .... x2.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Those two posts should have been the closers to this thread.
> 
> ...




Plenty of perps did perps shit during the Trump years. Most of them are not being chased the way the 1/6 guys are. 


That is a violation of due process and thus, civil rights.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Are you bothered by that, or is it ok for some reason, of which you are unable to clearly state for reasons you won't share?


Yes, because it shows what a sick FUK Trump is


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Plenty of perps did perps shit during the Trump years. Most of them are not being chased the way the 1/6 guys are.
> 
> 
> That is a violation of due process and thus, civil rights.


Your crying like a little victim bitch isn't evidence that anything that comes out your bitch mouth is factual.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> There is plenty of video of the riots, but nothing like the follow up that is occurring for the 4 hours of the right leaning riot.
> 
> 
> Your acceptance of this, is at best, foolish and at worse, the knowing support of tyranny.



It's no one else's fault but yours you're unable to distinguish how much worse it was to attack the seat of our government to stop the peaceful transfer of power.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, because it shows what a sick FUK Trump is




And here we see the leftwinger use the pretense of stupidity to dodge answering a question which he is afraid to answer.


Thus my point is validated by your fear. 


You see what I see, the clear difference between the way that lefty rioters and righty rioters are being treated. 


you know that it is an injustice and a violation of their rights.


You support this violation of their rights, because they are your enemies.


Yet, you are too much of a coward to admit that, so you pretend to be too stupid to remember the context of a question from one post to the next.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's no one else's fault but yours you're unable to distinguish how much worse it was to attack the seat of our government.




DOZENS DIED, during the lefty riots.  


Your pretense that the 4 hours of republican violence, was "worse" is a blood chilling look into just how soulless you are.



My point stands. The difference in treatment is a violation of the Equal Protection Clause and thus Human Rights.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> And here we see the leftwinger use the pretense of stupidity to dodge answering a question which he is afraid to answer.
> 
> 
> Thus my point is validated by your fear.
> ...



Treated differently because the events are different.  You're just simply desperate to downplay the enormity of Sedition Day because it was your side who perpetrated it. Hence, unending whataboutisms from you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> DOZENS DIED, during the lefty riots.
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the 4 hours of republican violence, was "worse" is a blood chilling look into just how soulless you are.
> ...



It's not about the number of deaths, ya retard. It's about the reasons for the attacks. One was a revolt against cops killing blacks unjustifiably; the other was to prevent a duly elected president from being sworn in. Even worse, with the support of the sitting president, who stood to gain had they been successful, who would have been the benefactor. 

With the ramifications of the former having been successful resulting in fewer blacks being killed by cops; while had the latter been successful, it would have been the end of the USA.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Treated differently because the events are different.  You're just simply desperate to downplay the enormity of Sedition Day because it was your side who perpetrated it. Hence, unending whataboutisms from you.




The events are different. The lefty riots of the Trump years are clearly far WORSE than the four hours on 1/6. 


DOZENS DIED.  That you just dismiss that, is  you being a monster.


Over a BILLION dollars in damages. That  you dismiss that, is  you also being a monster. That is the lives of whole families being ruined.  That is whole communities being devastated. The next time one of you libs whine about a "Food desert" or "lack of jobs in the ghetto, I will laugh and laugh and  laugh. 


Your support of crushing the 1/6 rioters, is you declaring that you support the end of Civil Rights sin this country.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's not about the number of deaths, ya retard. It's about the reasons for the attacks. One was a revolt against cops killing blacks unjustifiably; the other was to prevent a duly elected president from being sworn in. Even worse, with the support of the sitting president, who stood to gain had they been successful, who would have been the benefactor.
> 
> With the ramifications of the former having been successful resulting in fewer blacks being killed by cops; while had the latter been successful, it would have been the end of the USA.





If you only support civil rights, when the person accused in a political ally of yours, then you do not support human rights.


EVERY TIME, you mention how much better the motives of YOUR rioters was, than ours, in your opinion, as a reason for harsher treatment, you are demonstrating that you do not support Human Rights.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> If you only support civil rights, when the person accused in a political ally of yours, then you do not support human rights.
> 
> 
> EVERY TIME, you mention how much better the motives of YOUR rioters was, than ours, in your opinion, as a reason for harsher treatment, you are demonstrating that you do not support Human Rights.


You have provided no evidence whatsoever that protesters who assaulted police officers at BLM rallies and 1/6 were treated differently. None at all.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You have provided no evidence whatsoever that protesters who assaulted police officers at BLM rallies and 1/6 were treated differently. None at all.




There is a massive witch hunt against the 1/6 rioters, while there is NOT for the Lefty rioters of the Trump years.


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> I've seen too many examples of police ordered to stand down, or to arrest the victims to buy that.
> 
> You look at shit like Rittenhouse, and then  you expect me to beleive that those people (lib prosecutors, mayors, ect)  are going though security tapes looking for faces or identifying marks?
> 
> No, that is just not believable.


It was citizens who were identifying rioters on Jan 6th.









						How Online Sleuths Identified Rioters At The Capitol
					

The riot appeared to be all chaos and anarchy. But as researchers gave the online video and photos closer scrutiny, they produced forensic evidence that has identified those involved.




					www.npr.org
				




People who actually committed violent crimes were arrested and prosecuted from the summer 2020 riots.

I doubt you have been given an accurate perspective of what the police did in the summer riots. The right wing media does not provide any information that would disrupt their narrative.

For example, take this action.









						“Kettling” Protesters in the Bronx
					

The 99-page report, “‘Kettling’ Protesters in the Bronx: Systemic Police Brutality and Its Costs in the United States,” provides a detailed account of the police response to the June 4 peaceful protest in Mott Haven, a low-income, majority Black and brown community that has long experienced high...




					www.hrw.org
				




It resulted in many arrests, basically none of which would result in prosecutable offenses.

Police abuses in the social justice riots in 2020 FAR exceed anything that the right wing is dealing with.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> There is a massive witch hunt against the 1/6 rioters, while there is NOT for the Lefty rioters of the Trump years.


We're not hunting witches you bitch ass snowflake, law enforcement hunts criminals. And again, you've shown no evidence that one group has received more intense scrutiny than the other. I recall law enforcement using social media to arrest people at BLM protests as well. Stop crying you victim.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> It was citizens who were identifying rioters on Jan 6th.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I live in a dem controlled city. I've seen cops protecting protestors. I know people in LE who verify such behavior.

The dem politicians AND court officials were on the side of the rioters. Sorry, "PEACEFUL PROTESTORS".


----------



## Blues Man (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Not Traitors, criminals
> 
> Traitors attack our Democracy


Our republic was never in danger.

quit with the histrionics


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> We're not hunting witches you bitch ass snowflake, law enforcement hunts criminals. And again, you've shown no evidence that one group has received more intense scrutiny than the other. I recall law enforcement using social media to arrest people at BLM protests as well. Stop crying you victim.




Not sure what you want. Don't care. You are a gaslighting, stonewalling fool.


It's a witch hunt and a violation of the rights of the accused, as I have repeatedly explained.


----------



## OldFlame (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The man is a traitor
> Lock him up
> 
> McBride told Horowitz that during the riot, he got into some “shoving matches” with police, picked up a shield at some point, and picked up a can of mace. Government prosecutorsallege that he was part of the crowd that attacked Metropolitan Police Officer Daniel Hodges, who was seen on video trapped between protesters and a set of doors to the building



Every founding father that signed the Declaration of Independence was a 'traitor' to the Crown, they should have been drawn and quartered, right?  Paid for their 'crimes' against the ruling establishment, been squashed like bugs.  That's what you support today, you're on the wrong side of history.  I doubt that you're even an American, most of the anti American filth on here are foreigners with a grudge.  Either that or you're clueless, not sure which is worse.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Not sure what you want. Don't care. You are a gaslighting, stonewalling fool.
> 
> 
> It's a witch hunt and a violation of the rights of the accused, as I have repeatedly explained.


I want evidence of your claim that one group is being treated worse than the other by the criminal justice system. What's confusing about that you dipshit?


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yeah, I live in a dem controlled city. I've seen cops protecting protestors. I know people in LE who verify such behavior.
> 
> The dem politicians AND court officials were on the side of the rioters. Sorry, "PEACEFUL PROTESTORS".


Why shouldn’t we be on the side of peaceful protestors?

I’m so surprised that cops are claiming to be the good guys. I mean, if they were abusive like in the article I showed you, clearly they’d just admit they are behaving unconstitutionally. 

Get real. 

They tried to convict a man in Minneapolis of attempted murder who acted in self defense. But before they arrested him, they beat him black and blue first because they felt like it. No consequences. 

Police rounded up protestors in mass arrests as a means of riot control. That’s why charges were dropped. They were completely unprosecutable. 

In Portland, the Multnomah County District Attorney’s Office boiled its numbers down into a neat chart: District Attorney Mike Schmidt has rejected 721 cases, is pursuing 144 and has 165 under review.

“Based on the example of Occupy Wall Street protesters a decade ago, Mr. Schmidt knew that judges would toss out most cases or impose small sentences. “Seventy to 80 percent would not survive constitutional challenges,” said Mr. Schmidt, who added that the costs far outweighed any benefit to public safety.”









						Why Charges Against Protesters Are Being Dismissed by the Thousands (Published 2020)
					

Prosecutors declined to pursue many of the cases because they concluded the protesters were exercising their basic civil rights.




					www.nytimes.com
				




As opposed to Jan 6th where the police arrested almost no one (and when they tried the mob threatened or attacked them). The only arrests made were later and only after they determined that the people actually were prosecutable. 

Always best to take a deeper dive and figure out the real issues before running with a simple but misleading story.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> I want evidence of your claim that one group is being treated worse than the other by the criminal justice system. What's confusing about that you dipshit?


You do not see what is going on? Are you that stupid? A rhetorical question.


----------



## OldFlame (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> DOZENS DIED, during the lefty riots.
> 
> 
> Your pretense that the 4 hours of republican violence, was "worse" is a blood chilling look into just how soulless you are.
> ...



I can't wait for Trump or some other R to get into the Whitehouse and see the lefties riot in DC, and all of these liars and hypocrites in here put their hypocrisy on full display.  It will happen eventually, you just have to be patient.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do not see what is going on? Are you that stupid? A rhetorical question.


You're eyes can be deceived not only by what you are seeing but by what your not looking at. If you can't prove that rioters at BLM rallies, who assaulted police officers have been treated more leniently that 1/6 rioters, then you emphatic insistence means nothing. I saw rioters in both cases getting arrested. Hell we read reports of people walking around at night after BLM protests getting thrown into unmarked vans by the FBI. Stop crying you bitch ass victim.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> You're eyes can be deceived not only by what you are seeing but by what your not looking at. If you can't prove that rioters at BLM rallies, who assaulted police officers have been treated more leniently that 1/6 rioters, then you emphatic insistence means nothing. I saw rioters in both cases getting arrested. Hell we read reports of people walking around at night after BLM protests getting thrown into unmarked vans by the FBI. Stop crying you bitch ass victim.


You are not smart enough to follow the conversation? Are you? Do yourself a favor and STFU.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not smart enough to follow the conversation? Are you? Do yourself a favor and STFU.


😄

You're not smart enough to understand that just because you say something is so doesn't actually make it so and none of us could be faulted for skepticism when you fail to provide any.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2022)

Curried Goats said:


> 😄
> 
> You're not smart enough to understand that just because you say something is so doesn't actually make it so and none of us could be faulted for skepticism when you fail to provide any.


OK Pee Wee.


----------



## Curried Goats (Aug 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> OK Pee Wee.


Glad we can agree that you're full of shit. 😄


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Why shouldn’t we be on the side of peaceful protestors?
> 
> I’m so surprised that cops are claiming to be the good guys. I mean, if they were abusive like in the article I showed you, clearly they’d just admit they are behaving unconstitutionally.




Because the "peaceful protestors" were breaking the law.  And not really peaceful. 


And of course the cop(s) were not talking about how they were being "good" but how they were being ordered to effectively be back up for the "protestors".


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Because the "peaceful protestors" were breaking the law.  And not really peaceful.
> 
> 
> And of course the cop(s) were not talking about how they were being "good" but how they were being ordered to effectively be back up for the "protestors".


Supporting peaceful protestors means supporting peaceful protestors. It doesn’t mean supporting protestors who broke the law. 

This isn’t complicated. 

Whether police were ordered to back off or not, it’s perfectly clear the police throughout the nation violated many civil rights in their attempts to quell protests, including mass arrests for nonexistent violations.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Supporting peaceful protestors means supporting peaceful protestors. It doesn’t mean supporting protestors who broke the law.
> 
> This isn’t complicated.
> 
> Whether police were ordered to back off or not, it’s perfectly clear the police throughout the nation violated many civil rights in their attempts to quell protests, including mass arrests for nonexistent violations.





Correct. And the cops were clearly orderd to support adn defend protestors who were breaking the law. 


The story of the lefty riots is one of widespread destruction and violence by enraged mobs. That  your concern is their safety , supports my point. 


The heavy targetting of the 1/6 rioters for their 4 hour riot, while ignoring the years of lefty riots, is a massive violation of their rights.


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Correct. And the cops were clearly orderd to support adn defend protestors who were breaking the law.
> 
> 
> The story of the lefty riots is one of widespread destruction and violence by enraged mobs. That  your concern is their safety , supports my point.
> ...


No, it’s not a violation of rights to prosecute Jan 6th rioters. Its a nonsense claim. 

We have lots of examples of police doing the exact opposite of “supporting and defending” protestors. 

Police riding in a van indiscriminately shooting at people. 








						New bodycam video shows officers discussed 'hunting' down protesters with less-lethal rounds
					

New body camera footage reveals Minneapolis police officers talked about “hunting” down protesters and celebrated shooting them with rubber bullets five days after the murder of George Floyd.




					kstp.com
				




Police arresting journalists who were covering the riots. 

Police firing at people SITTING ON THEIR OWN PORCH. 








						'Light 'Em Up!': Video Appears To Show Law Enforcement Shooting Paint Rounds At Mpls. Residents On Their Porch
					

A video posted to Twitter Saturday night is going viral after apparently showing law enforcement in Minneapolis shooting paint rounds at residents on their porch after curfew went into effect.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




These are ACTUAL violations of the constitution. Not your pretend violations. But whatever. Support the police. Never speak out against their behavior. I FULLY expect an excuse from you along the lines of “oh well they were just trying to keep the peace”. The riots were because our rights are violated by the police. To fix that, their only solution is to violate MORE rights?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> A rioter is a rioter. Lefty ones get treated with kid gloves and rightys get the book thrown at them. That is an injustice.
> 
> 
> YOu can deny if you want. People will notice and respond accordingly. You ready for that?


We're ready for everyone who entered the Capitol that day to face judgement of our laws.

Just as we are about criminal elements who committed violent acts at BLM protests (which include rightwing nuts).


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Marener said:
> 
> 
> > No, it’s not a violation of rights to prosecute Jan 6th rioters. Its a nonsense claim.
> ...




Hundreds of riots with dozens killed? I  would hope there would be SOME of cops actually doing their jobs.


Meanwhile, generally speaking, cops were ordered to stand down, or even support the rioters, I mean, peaceful protestors, and the very, very, very few right leaning riots from 1/6, are being targetted like they, oh, I don't know, killed dozens and did hundreds of millions in damages....


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Hundreds of riots with dozens killed? I  would hope there would be SOME of cops actually doing their jobs.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, generally speaking, cops were ordered to stand down, or even support the rioters, I mean, peaceful protestors, and the very, very, very few right leaning riots from 1/6, are being targetted like they, oh, I don't know, killed dozens and did hundreds of millions in damages....


Generally speaking you’re full of shit. There are episodes of cops being told to stand down. There’s FAR more episodes of cops going out and engaging in unconstitutional acts of violence in the name of law and order with essentially no oversight. The cities had to pay out many millions in damages for the cops behavior who face no actual consequences. 

They have been prosecuting people who engaged in violence during the summer 2020 riots. You cited a misleading statistic about dropped charges bedside, unlike Jan 6th, people were arrested largely indiscriminately. 

Like I said, you should think outside your media bubble. Otherwise you’ll be misled.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Generally speaking you’re full of shit. There are episodes of cops being told to stand down. There’s FAR more episodes of cops going out and engaging in unconstitutional acts of violence in the name of law and order with essentially no oversight. The cities had to pay out many millions in damages for the cops behavior who face no actual consequences.
> 
> They have been prosecuting people who engaged in violence during the summer 2020 riots. You cited a misleading statistic about dropped charges bedside, unlike Jan 6th, people were arrested largely indiscriminately.
> 
> Like I said, you should think outside your media bubble. Otherwise you’ll be misled.


Bullshit, every Democratic shithole tells their cops to stand down until it is the Mayor's house. Why do think the cities are so dangerous, moron.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

otto105 said:


> We're ready for everyone who entered the Capitol that day to face judgement of our laws.
> 
> Just as we are about criminal elements who committed violent acts at BLM protests (which include rightwing nuts).




Your claim is silly considerint the massive witch hunt for the 1/6 "rioters" and the complete lack of concern about all the other rioters.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> Generally speaking you’re full of shit. There are episodes of cops being told to stand down. There’s FAR more episodes of cops going out and engaging in unconstitutional acts of violence in the name of law and order with essentially no oversight. The cities had to pay out many millions in damages for the cops behavior who face no actual consequences.
> 
> They have been prosecuting people who engaged in violence during the summer 2020 riots. You cited a misleading statistic about dropped charges bedside, unlike Jan 6th, people were arrested largely indiscriminately.
> 
> Like I said, you should think outside your media bubble. Otherwise you’ll be misled.




How do you know that it is I and not you, that is being misled by a bubble?


----------



## Marener (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> How do you know that it is I and not you, that is being misled by a bubble?


By being rational. We aren’t short of video evidence or police acting with impunity during the riots and we aren’t short of million dollar settlements for their behavior.


----------



## Chillicothe (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> _"Plenty of perps did perps shit during the Trump years. Most of them are not being chased the way the 1/6 guys are.   That is a violation of due process and thus, civil rights."_


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would demur on the above allegations.

Yes, plenty of perps did criminal stuff during the George Floyd protests against police brutality.
And thousands of them were arrested. And many were harshly sentenced.  Locally.
Because.....after all.....breaking the window of the Nike store on Main Street is......a local issue.  
Throwing a frozen water bottle at a local cop is.....a local issue.

In contradistinction  ----  to MAGACultists violently stomping on a uniformed federal officer that they had just pulled down the concrete steps of the Capitol of the United States of America in Washington DC ...in their zeal to stop the Constitutionally mandated peaceful transfer of power after a federal presidential election.

Now, do you see the difference?


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Marener said:


> By being rational. We aren’t short of video evidence or police acting with impunity during the riots and we aren’t short of million dollar settlements for their behavior.




That dem political leaders are happy to give tax payer money to their allied stormtroopers does not mean anything.

There is also plenty of video of cops standing by, while "protestors" block traffic and/or terrorize or threaten innocent citizens, or even arresting people for defending themselves or running away. 


Your justification for "knowing" it is ME that is ill informed is very, very weak.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I would demur on the above allegations.
> 
> ...




The Chaz, the Autonomous Zone, were formal insurrections, which makes it a federal issue.  There is no massive invesigation into them.


The attacks on federal agencies in Portland, where the Mayor ordered teh City police to stand down and not protect the  federal officers from violence, were thus federal matters. There is no massive investigation to catch the people responsible there. 


No matter your excuse for the difference, there is an example that proves your excuse of false. The real reason is simply liberals using state power to crush and terrorize their political enemies. Which is a massive abuse of power and a massive violation of human rights.


----------



## Chillicothe (Aug 30, 2022)

*See post #286.*

No Chaz was not a 'formal insurrection'. 
And its' disposition was handled locally by local law enforcement. 
And people were held accountable.

Here, from Vox, July 2020:   
"_Seattle protesters’ experiment with a police-free community and protest space has ended.
On Wednesday, dozens of officers from the Seattle Police Department *arrested more than 30 people* and cleared out the Capitol Hill Organized Protest (CHOP), formerly known as the Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone (CHAZ), at Mayor Jenny Durkan’s order._ 



Correll said:


> _The real reason is simply liberals using state power to crush and terrorize their political enemies. Which is a massive abuse of power and a massive violation of human rights._



The above is silly histrionics. And manifestly wrong.
Those MAGA perps who beat the crap out of uniformed officers at the steps of the U.S. Capitol have been arrested and are continuing to be hunted down and arrested.       (thank you, DOJ/FBI and civilians like '_Sedition Hunters_'*).

For some bloke to come on to this public social media platform and say that because they were arrested for tasering a policeman, spraying a cop in the face with MACE, or smearing their poo on the walls of our Congress, that is violation of their human rights....is.....well, it is nonsense.  Ignorance masquerading as a political opinion.  IMHO

I suspect the poster, *'Correll'* knows that very well and is either just zoomin' us, or is ignorant of developments.
I honestly don't know which.
---------------------------------------------------------

*Ps...to *Correll,* and others who may be reading this:  If you truly wish to be a patriotic American who loves America...AND....you know or recognize from pics one of the rioters who attacked our legislators on January 6th, well, contact *Sedition Hunters*. Give them a helping hand as America brings to justice those enemies of our democracy who attacked us on January 6th. 

*








						Perp Sheet
					

Visit the post for more.




					seditionhunters.org
				



*


----------



## Chillicothe (Aug 30, 2022)

Seriously, this is a good 'Perp Sheet' that will interest patriots here:









						Perp Sheet
					

Visit the post for more.




					seditionhunters.org


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> *See post #286.*
> 
> No Chaz was not a 'formal insurrection'.
> And its' disposition was handled locally by local law enforcement.
> ...




It was a formal insurrection. THey called themselves an Autonomous Zone, which means that they considered themselves NOT controlled by the US government(s).  

Yes, EVENTUALLY, after enough people died, the locals finally decided to stop working with them and shut them down. 


IF we as a society cared about "treason" or "insurrection" the people from the Chaz would be being  hunted down like the dogs they are. Instead, silence. 








Chillicothe said:


> The above is silly histrionics. And manifestly wrong.
> Those MAGA perps who beat the crap out of uniformed officers at the steps of the U.S. Capitol have been arrested and are continuing to be hunted down and arrested.       (thank you, DOJ/FBI and civilians like '_Sedition Hunters_'*).
> 
> For some bloke to come on to this public social media platform and say that because they were arrested for tasering a policeman, spraying a cop in the face with MACE, or smearing their poo on the walls of our Congress, that is violation of their human rights....is.....well, it is nonsense.  Ignorance masquerading as a political opinion.  IMHO
> ...




Surely you are aware that the people who assaulted the cop are a tiny number of those being arrested from 1/6 riot?

The vast majority are being charged with some form of tresspassing. 


Meanwhile the MURDERERS of Chaz and the other lefty insurrections, sleep soundly at night, knowing that no one is looking for them, becuase, they are on the side with the power and that looks out for their own.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The guy attacked a police officer


Yeah, he wasn't black enough to get off Scott free.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, he wasn't black enough to get off Scott free.


Yes because blacks always get away with crime


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yes because blacks always get away with crime


Nice deflection RW.   Blacks get away attacking cops.


----------



## Chillicothe (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> Meanwhile the MURDERERS of Chaz and the other lefty insurrections, sleep soundly at night, knowing that no one is looking for them,



Explain yourself.
Show the chatroom that you have vetted sourcing that is credible and informed.

Saddle up, Slim.  Show us you have game.


----------



## Correll (Aug 30, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Explain yourself.
> Show the chatroom that you have vetted sourcing that is credible and informed.
> 
> Saddle up, Slim.  Show us you have game.




Which part? That there were murderes in the CHaz, or that there is no active push by the government to hunt down those bloody murderous traitors?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 30, 2022)

Correll said:


> That dem political leaders are happy to give tax payer money to their allied stormtroopers does not mean anything.
> 
> There is also plenty of video of cops standing by, while "protestors" block traffic and/or terrorize or threaten innocent citizens, or even arresting people for defending themselves or running away.
> 
> ...


White boi, the dead NAZI regime wants it’s stormtroopers back.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 30, 2022)

Leo123 said:


> Nice deflection RW.   Blacks get away attacking cops.


Maybe in your fantasy world


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 30, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe in your fantasy world


That's be the REAL world RW, not your insular world.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2022)

otto105 said:


> White boi, the dead NAZI regime wants it’s stormtroopers back.




Errr, soooo, give them back then. I would be happy to see your goons return to Nazi germany....


Why you telling me about it? That would be between you and them. 


You faggot.


----------



## Marener (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> That dem political leaders are happy to give tax payer money to their allied stormtroopers does not mean anything.
> 
> There is also plenty of video of cops standing by, while "protestors" block traffic and/or terrorize or threaten innocent citizens, or even arresting people for defending themselves or running away.
> 
> ...


Dem political leaders aren't happy about anything. They're shoveling money into the police because they have no other options. It's essentially a mob racket now.

I've heard nothing from you regarding the abuse of our constitutional rights by police other than trying to whine about them "standing by" which has nothing to do with the issue other than a weak attempt to deflect. At times, the police did stand by. There's various reasons for this. Other times the police engaged extremely harshly and with no regard for our constitutional rights. These abuses are ignored. In the Capitol Riot, you can also find instances of police standing by allowing people to break the law. The reasons for this are not entirely dissimilar. When the police are drastically outnumbered by violent people, attempting to stop the mob is not going to work and will only get police hurt without actually stopping the riot. 

This entire issue arose out of your attempt to claim the Jan 6th rioters were somehow persecuted. The facts of the situations are significantly different enough that such claim is baseless.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 31, 2022)

Marener said:


> Dem political leaders aren't happy about anything. They're shoveling money into the police because they have no other options. It's essentially a mob racket now.



Democrats defend our police at all levels

It is Republicans who defend an attack on our Capitol Police and call the FBI Nazi thugs


----------



## otto105 (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> Errr, soooo, give them back then. I would be happy to see your goons return to Nazi germany....
> 
> 
> Why you telling me about it? That would be between you and them.
> ...


Ooooooo, white boi throws the homophonic rant in with the fascism.


Forgets that he’s not on 4chan


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2022)

Marener said:


> Dem political leaders aren't happy about anything. They're shoveling money into the police because they have no other options. It's essentially a mob racket now.



Sure they are. The giving of money to people supposedly oppressed by the police, feeds into the lib narrative of America as evul and wacist.

I like that you make no mention of the nice sized spike in violent crime, that is forcing the idiotic DEFUND supporters to back track like freaking crazy. 

The Left's War on Cops, is good press. But  the price is people DYING. 


Marener said:


> I've heard nothing from you regarding the abuse of our constitutional rights by police other than trying to whine about them "standing by" which has nothing to do with the issue other than a weak attempt to deflect. At times, the police did stand by. There's various reasons for this.



Yes, of course there is. Their political bosses, the elected Dems, were/are on the side of the violent mobs. 




Marener said:


> Other times the police engaged extremely harshly and with no regard for our constitutional rights. These abuses are ignored. In the Capitol Riot, you can also find instances of police standing by allowing people to break the law. The reasons for this are not entirely dissimilar. When the police are drastically outnumbered by violent people, attempting to stop the mob is not going to work and will only get police hurt without actually stopping the riot.
> 
> This entire issue arose out of your attempt to claim the Jan 6th rioters were somehow persecuted. The facts of the situations are significantly different enough that such claim is baseless.




The 1/5 rioters are clearly being targetted with vastly more aggressive investigation and charging than the rest fo the riots of that era.  


That makes it a violation of their rights.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Ooooooo, white boi throws the homophonic rant in with the fascism.
> 
> 
> Forgets that he’s not on 4chan




Said the faggot that used "White boi" as a personal slur. You really are a shit talker aren't you.


----------



## Marener (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> The 1/5 rioters are clearly being targetted with vastly more aggressive investigation and charging than the rest fo the riots of that era.
> 
> 
> That makes it a violation of their rights.


Saying it doesn’t make it true. 

And even if it were true, it’s not a violation of their rights.


----------



## Correll (Aug 31, 2022)

Marener said:


> Saying it doesn’t make it true.
> 
> And even if it were true, it’s not a violation of their rights.




Yes it is. It is clearly violation of the Equal Protection Clause.

fyi, it is really funny if when you libs are denying that it occurrs, and defending it in teh same posts,  if you could do it in ONE sentence. Do be afraid of "AND"s or run ons. 


The humor value more than makes up for the poor grammar.


----------



## Marener (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes it is. It is clearly violation of the Equal Protection Clause.
> 
> fyi, it is really funny if when you libs are denying that it occurrs, and defending it in teh same posts,  if you could do it in ONE sentence. Do be afraid of "AND"s or run ons.
> 
> ...


The basis for your claim is that prosecutors dropped most charges on other rioters without mentioning that they dropped the charges because they would be unconstitutional.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes it is. It is clearly violation of the Equal Protection Clause.
> 
> fyi, it is really funny if when you libs are denying that it occurrs, and defending it in teh same posts,  if you could do it in ONE sentence. Do be afraid of "AND"s or run ons.
> 
> ...



The charges are not even the same, ya retard. Which BLMers were charged with violent entry and disorderly conduct in a capitol building; o parading, demonstrating, or picketing in a capitol building?


----------



## otto105 (Aug 31, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sure they are. The giving of money to people supposedly oppressed by the police, feeds into the lib narrative of America as evul and wacist.
> 
> I like that you make no mention of the nice sized spike in violent crime, that is forcing the idiotic DEFUND supporters to back track like freaking crazy.
> 
> ...


Defund the FBI!


Defund the FBI!


Defund the FBI!


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

Marener said:


> The basis for your claim is that prosecutors dropped most charges on other rioters without mentioning that they dropped the charges because they would be unconstitutional.




I've very clearly stated over and over again, that the basis for the claim is the overall difference in the rescources and energy devoted to the investigations and the over charging of the 1/6 defendents. 

The dropping of charges on many of the caught rioters from the hundreds of lefty riots, is just part of the overall lower level of charging to compare the overcharging to.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

Faun said:


> The charges are not even the same, ya retard. Which BLMers were charged with violent entry and disorderly conduct in a capitol building; o parading, demonstrating, or picketing in a capitol building?




The events are close enough for comparison. And any reasonable comparison shows that the motivation of your side is political.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

otto105 said:


> Defund the FBI!
> 
> 
> Defund the FBI!
> ...




Agreed. They have been politicized and are now a tool of oppression.


----------



## Marener (Sep 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> I've very clearly stated over and over again, that the basis for the claim is the overall difference in the rescources and energy devoted to the investigations and the over charging of the 1/6 defendents.
> 
> The dropping of charges on many of the caught rioters from the hundreds of lefty riots, is just part of the overall lower level of charging to compare the overcharging to.


Do you find it surprising that the DoJ is going to prosecute storming the Capitol more aggressively than looting a Foot Locker?

Again, charges were mostly dropped because the charges were unconstitutional. The police were literally arresting people for exercising their first amendment rights. How does that square with your assertion that the Capitol rioters were unfairly persecuted when the police were arresting hundreds of people for exercising their rights?


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

Marener said:


> Do you find it surprising that the DoJ is going to prosecute storming the Capitol more aggressively than looting a Foot Locker?



NOte the way that you minimize the death and destruction from the widespread riots from your side. DOZENS died. Thousands injuried. Over a Billion in damanges.

No, I am NOT suprised that the DoJ, is ignoring the massive crime wave that was committed by their political allies and are instead focused on attacking Trump, their political enemy. 






Marener said:


> Again, charges were mostly dropped because the charges were unconstitutional. The police were literally arresting people for exercising their first amendment rights. How does that square with your assertion that the Capitol rioters were unfairly persecuted when the police were arresting hundreds of people for exercising their rights?



I saw cops guarding "protestors" who were breaking the law. With my own eyes. In real life.


----------



## Marener (Sep 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> NOte the way that you minimize the death and destruction from the widespread riots from your side. DOZENS died. Thousands injuried. Over a Billion in damanges.
> 
> No, I am NOT suprised that the DoJ, is ignoring the massive crime wave that was committed by their political allies and are instead focused on attacking Trump, their political enemy.


I’m not minimizing anything. Violent acts have been prosecuted. In Minneapolis, there were two deaths. Both deaths were in rioters. Violent crimes were prosecuted in the hundreds in every city. 

It wasn't ignored. You're just ignorant of what was actually done because no one is out there defending the social justice rioters who were prosecuted. Meanwhile, the Capitol rioters are being defended by people like yourself as being unfairly persecuted, when the opposite is true. 


Correll said:


> I saw cops guarding "protestors" who were breaking the law. With my own eyes. In real life.


I'm not arguing this with you. There's no point for two reasons. One, I can't disprove anything that you claim to have seen. Two, it's completely irrelevant. You seeing whatever it is you saw does not change the fact of widespread civil rights abuses by police during these riots. And it is indeed a fact that there were widespread abuses.

Imagine if hundreds and hundreds of Trump supporters had been arrested for exercising their right to free speech.


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

Marener said:


> I’m not minimizing anything.




When you characterize years of rioting with dozens of deaths, and hundreds of millions of dollars in damages, as "looting a Footlocker", 


you are certainly minimizing it.


----------



## Marener (Sep 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> When you characterize years of rioting with dozens of deaths, and hundreds of millions of dollars in damages, as "looting a Footlocker",
> 
> 
> you are certainly minimizing it.


Why did you ignore my example of Minneapolis? There were two deaths. One was a man shot during looting. One was a man who died while in a pawn shop while it was burned down and was not supposed to be there, so assumed to be a rioter or looter. Just two deaths? In the epicenter of the violence? Certainly that doesn’t square with your description of the events. 

Unsurprisingly to people who know this stuff, the arsonist was arrested, charged and convicted by the DoJ. But that’s impossible since the DoJ didn’t do anything about the riots!
Your broad generalizations of the effects of the riots obscure the nature of the crimes which were by and large looting footlockers. More serious crimes were aggressively pursued, as I explained above. Further complicating this is that most of this crime is not really under federal jurisdiction. It’s in broad contrast with the Capitol riot which was exclusively federal. 

It’s unclear to me what you want. What would satisfy you?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 1, 2022)

Marener said:


> Why is the dude in the story do you wind up in jail?



Lemme' guess: English is a second language?


----------



## Correll (Sep 1, 2022)

Marener said:


> Why did you ignore my example of Minneapolis? There were two deaths. One was a man shot during looting. One was a man who died while in a pawn shop while it was burned down and was not supposed to be there, so assumed to be a rioter or looter. Just two deaths? In the epicenter of the violence? Certainly that doesn’t square with your description of the events.
> 
> Unsurprisingly to people who know this stuff, the arsonist was arrested, charged and convicted by the DoJ. But that’s impossible since the DoJ didn’t do anything about the riots!



My claim was not that "nothing" was done. That you have to misrepresent my postion in order to attack it, is your brain dealing with the fact that it knows I am right. 


My position is, to tell you AGAIN, since you insist on not address it, is that the far more aggressive use of far more rescorces in investigation and over charging one group of rioters, than compared to the rest of the rioters, is a violation of the Equal Protection Clause and thus their civil rights. 





Marener said:


> Your broad generalizations of the effects of the riots obscure the nature of the crimes which were by and large looting footlockers. More serious crimes were aggressively pursued, as I explained above. Further complicating this is that most of this crime is not really under federal jurisdiction. It’s in broad contrast with the Capitol riot which was exclusively federal.



More serious crimes were NOT aggressively pursued. People died in the Chaz for example, and the cops were barred from investigating or at least greatly restricted. 

AND plenty of the 1/6 people are being charged with LESS serious charges, that are of the type that were NOT "pursured" with other rioters. 






Marener said:


> It’s unclear to me what you want. What would satisfy you?




I want all the rioters from the Trump Era dealth with equally. 


Either go after all the rioters, and the people behind them, with intent to crush them all, or treat them all with teh same lackidasical response that we see with the lefty rioters. 


And considering how cold the cases are now, with many of the lefty riots, it is really too late to make it equally HARSH.


----------



## Marener (Sep 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> My claim was not that "nothing" was done. That you have to misrepresent my postion in order to attack it, is your brain dealing with the fact that it knows I am right.
> 
> My position is, to tell you AGAIN, since you insist on not address it, is that the far more aggressive use of far more rescorces in investigation and over charging one group of rioters, than compared to the rest of the rioters, is a violation of the Equal Protection Clause and thus their civil rights.
> 
> ...


There are problems with your claim. 

First problem is you do not have any idea what resources were used to investigate a crime such as street shootings in Seattle, which have no apparent connection to any actual protest but instead centers arriving run of the mill gang violence. This is not a federal issue. Your concern lies with local police. 

Second problem is failing to acknowledge that the nature of the capitol riot is unique. If you want equal protection, you have to have equal circumstances. That simply doesn’t exist with the vast majority of crimes you are vaguely referencing. 

Third problem is that you continue to ignore the widespread aggressive and unconstitutional efforts taken by police to “crush” the riots. It would not be unreasonable to claim that more aggressive action was taken against the social justice rioters given these unconstitutional arrests and levels of unconstitutional violence were not seen with relation to the Jan 6th rioters.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2022)

Correll said:


> The events are close enough for comparison. And any reasonable comparison shows that the motivation of your side is political.



_*"The events are close enough for comparison."*_

LOLOLOLOL 

Retard, equal protection applies to laws, not your disgruntled opinions. 

You're literally crying it's not fair that people charged with different crimes, aren't being treated the same.


----------



## Correll (Sep 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> _*"The events are close enough for comparison."*_
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> ...






I am pointing out that it is an injustice to go after one group of rioters far more aggressively than the rest of the rioters. 


Whining about slight variations in the specific charges is just a smoke screen. The differences in specific charges is NOT the reason for hte difference in treatment.


----------



## Faun (Sep 2, 2022)

Correll said:


> I am pointing out that it is an injustice to go after one group of rioters far more aggressively than the rest of the rioters.
> 
> 
> Whining about slight variations in the specific charges is just a smoke screen. The differences in specific charges is NOT the reason for hte difference in treatment.



Retard, it's not slight variations. They're different laws.


----------



## Correll (Sep 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, it's not slight variations. They're different laws.



Plenty of overlap in actual events as we are comparing riots. If anything, the massive and widespread and deadly riots of the Left are far worse.

But, they are clearly of lower priority. 


That is a clear violation of the Equal Protection Clause.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Plenty of overlap in actual events as we are comparing riots. If anything, the massive and widespread and deadly riots of the Left are far worse.
> 
> But, they are clearly of lower priority.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, are you ever retarded. 

You can't have a violation of equal protection *when comparing different laws.*

You're out of your friggin' mind.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Holy shit, are you ever retarded.
> 
> You can't have a violation of equal protection *when comparing different laws.*
> 
> You're out of your friggin' mind.




1. As I already said, plenty of overlap in specific crimes. 

and 

2. Sure you can. slight variations on charges such as proparty damage can be compared and if one group is targetted far more aggressively and charged far more harshly, that is a clear violation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> 1. As I already said, plenty of overlap in specific crimes.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. Sure you can. slight variations on charges such as proparty damage can be compared and if one group is targetted far more aggressively and charged far more harshly, that is a clear violation.



Your claims are retarded. They're different crimes. Therefore, there can't be unequal protection.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Your claims are retarded. They're different crimes. Therefore, there can't be unequal protection.





Who said that they are different crimes? What do you mean, "different"?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Who said that they are different crimes? What do you mean, "different"?



I already posted their crimes. Their charges are not the same as BLM rioters.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> I already posted their crimes. Their charges are not the same as BLM rioters.




Lot of antifa and blm riotes. You sure that there was no overlap?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Lot of antifa and blm riotes. You sure that there was no overlap?



Which ones were charged with illegally being inside a Capitol building?


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Which ones were charged with illegally being inside a Capitol building?



Mmm, how odd. Are you pretending that was the only charge made against the 1/6 rioters?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Mmm, how odd. Are you pretending that was the only charge made against the 1/6 rioters?



I accept that as concession even you know no BLMers were so charged. Different charges = different treatment.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> I accept that as concession even you know no BLMers were so charged. Different charges = different treatment.




Do you know all the charges that all antifa and blm rioters were charged with? AND you would also need to be familiar with crimes that charges were dropped for whatever reason, 


before you could reasonably assert that there is no overlap.


Considering the large numbers of cases invovled, claiming no overlap, seems, very unlikey.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> Do you know all the charges that all antifa and blm rioters were charged with? AND you would also need to be familiar with crimes that charges were dropped for whatever reason,
> 
> 
> before you could reasonably assert that there is no overlap.
> ...



No, but I'm not aware of any of them being charged with unlawful entry into a capitol building. I asked you but you don't seem to know of any either.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, but I'm not aware of any of them being charged with unlawful entry into a capitol building. I asked you but you don't seem to know of any either.




I ask again, is that the only charge? Were any of them charged with property damage for example?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> I already posted their crimes. Their charges are not the same as BLM rioters.


Of course not, there were no arsonists and murderers, unless you count the Capitol police.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> I ask again, is that the only charge? Were any of them charged with property damage for example?



It doesn't matter. That's a charge which brought the shit to the fan. If those idiots had rampaged like that somewhere else in the country, their situations today would be very different.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Of course not, there were no arsonists and murderers, unless you count the Capitol police.



Aww, poor baby is still suffering because Ashes Targetpractice was given a traitor's treatment.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Of course not, there were no arsonists and murderers, unless you count the Capitol police.




Clearly I would not want to compare murder charges.  Because none of the 1/6 rioters killed anyone. 


I mean, does Faun really need that explained to him?


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> It doesn't matter. That's a charge which brought the shit to the fan. If those idiots had rampaged like that somewhere else in the country, their situations today would be very different.




I make a point about how the two groups are being treated differently, and to compare to see if that is true, 

you want to use a specific charge that only one group was charged with?


Wow. I mean, just wow. That makes zero sense. 


Look at the charges that do have overlap, such as property damage or rioting.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, poor baby is still suffering because Ashes Targetpractice was given a traitor's treatment.




His point is valid. You whine about different crimes. The 1/6 mob didn't commit any of the most serious crimes, ie MURDERS, while your lefties rioters did.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> I make a point about how the two groups are being treated differently, and to compare to see if that is true,
> 
> you want to use a specific charge that only one group was charged with?
> 
> ...



You cited the equal protection clause of the Constitution as unequal treatment. But you're so retarded, that you _think_ equal protection applies to differing laws.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Aww, poor baby is still suffering because Ashes Targetpractice was given a traitor's treatment.


Don't forget Roseanne Boyland the women the Capitol police beat to death.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> His point is valid. You whine about different crimes. The 1/6 mob didn't commit any of the most serious crimes, ie MURDERS, while your lefties rioters did.



No, his point is not valid. "Murder" is a legal term for an unlawful killing of another person. Byrd was investigated by 3 independent groups who each respectively determined is was a justifiable shoot. In other words, not murder.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Don't forget Roseanne Boyland the women the Capitol police beat to death.



Liar.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Liar.


I posted a video that shows it. You know that. The murder starts at 10:44, remember?


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I posted a video that shows it. You know that. The murder starts at 10:44, remember?



Bullshit. No video shows that. Video shows her lying unconscious at the feet of the police as they were fighting that crowd back.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Bullshit. No video shows that. Video shows her lying unconscious at the feet of the police as they were fighting that crowd back.


It shows much more than that. You know it and hate this country enough to deny it. You suck.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> You cited the equal protection clause of the Constitution as unequal treatment. But you're so retarded, that you _think_ equal protection applies to differing laws.




No, I don't. That was something you made up. So that you could avoid my actual point, and by avoid, i mean run from it like a little girl.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, his point is not valid. "Murder" is a legal term for an unlawful killing of another person. Byrd was investigated by 3 independent groups who each respectively determined is was a justifiable shoot. In other words, not murder.




What are you even talking about? THe 1/6 mob committed no murders, while the lefty riots murdered dozens. 


Thus, it would be very stupid to try to compare those specific charges to see if one or the other group is being unfairly treated. 


YOU are the one that wants to do shit like that, not me.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It shows much more than that. You know it and hate this country enough to deny it. You suck.



No, you lying imbecile. She was first knocked down by that crowd and trampled on. Her friend, Winchel, who was with her, said so. Then she passed out and a former military medic tried giving her CPR. He couldn't revive her so they dragged her lifeless body up to the tunnel entrance for police to help her. Someone in the crowd at that point is already screaming, _"she's dead!"_ But police were too busy fighting back that violent mob of domestic terrorists to bother with her. Then while unconscious, she's hit with a tree branch. That tree branch was thrown at police by this guy and landed on top of her..


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> No, I don't. That was something you made up. So that you could avoid my actual point, and by avoid, i mean run from it like a little girl.
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> ...



Nope, you're lying. I didn't make that up...

_


Correll said:



			That is a clear violation of the Equal Protection Clause.
		
Click to expand...

_​


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> What are you even talking about? THe 1/6 mob committed no murders, while the lefty riots murdered dozens.
> 
> 
> Thus, it would be very stupid to try to compare those specific charges to see if one or the other group is being unfairly treated.
> ...



I didn't say the Sedition Day mob murdered anyone.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying. I didn't make that up...
> 
> ​



You seem to think there was something in that post that supported your argument, but there wasn't...

Mmm, I've seem some of the more sophist lefties who seem to think that simply structuring their sentences AS THOUGH THEY ARE SUPPORTING ARGUMENTS, actually MAKES them supporting arguments.


Is that the game you are playing?


Meanwhile to recap. The massive rescources spent investigating and teh massive overcharging of the 1/6 rioters, is a clear violation of the Equal Protection Clause, when compared to the normal treatement of the lefty rioters of hte Trump years.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> You seem to think there was something in that post that supported your argument, but there wasn't...
> 
> Mmm, I've seem some of the more sophist lefties who seem to think that simply structuring their sentences AS THOUGH THEY ARE SUPPORTING ARGUMENTS, actually MAKES them supporting arguments.
> 
> ...



Moron, you're crying unequal protection but you seem oblivious to the fact that the two groups face a slew of different charges. Hence, your idiocy that equal protection applies to different laws.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, you're crying unequal protection but you seem oblivious to the fact that the two groups face a slew of different charges. Hence, your idiocy that equal protection applies to different laws.


They have to pretend that the insurrection was just some random thing at some random time on just random day at just some random building over just some random issue.  Just like the riots in the Northwest.  Just random.  Just a few folks got a little rowdy for fun.

Worse, they talk themselves and each other into believing it, so that they can equate the two _*spectacularly*_ different contexts with a straight face.

Since they talk themselves into believing it, there's nothing that can be said to them.  They're just GONE.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, you lying imbecile. She was first knocked down by that crowd and trampled on. Her friend, Winchel, who was with her, said so. Then she passed out and a former military medic tried giving her CPR. He couldn't revive her so they dragged her lifeless body up to the tunnel entrance for police to help her. Someone in the crowd at that point is already screaming, _"she's dead!"_ But police were too busy fighting back that violent mob of domestic terrorists to bother with her. Then while unconscious, she's hit with a tree branch. That tree branch was thrown at police by this guy and landed on top of her..
> 
> View attachment 691677​


Cherry picking? show the police with steel batons. False flag and murders.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> They have to pretend that the insurrection was just some random thing at some random time on just random day at just some random building over just some random issue.  Just like the riots in the Northwest.  Just random.  Just a few folks got a little rowdy for fun.
> 
> Worse, they talk themselves and each other into believing it, so that they can equate the two _*spectacularly*_ different contexts with a straight face.
> 
> Since they talk themselves into believing it, there's nothing that can be said to them.  They're just GONE.


Those riots were planned to intimidate with violence. The results they had are still working. That is why Democrats use violence. It works.


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, you're crying unequal protection but you seem oblivious to the fact that the two groups face a slew of different charges. Hence, your idiocy that equal protection applies to different laws.



So, none of the charges are similar at all? Is that what you are claiming?


----------



## Correll (Sep 4, 2022)

Mac1958 said:


> They have to pretend that the insurrection was just some random thing at some random time on just random day at just some random building over just some random issue.  Just like the riots in the Northwest.  Just random.  Just a few folks got a little rowdy for fun.
> 
> Worse, they talk themselves and each other into believing it, so that they can equate the two _*spectacularly*_ different contexts with a straight face.
> 
> Since they talk themselves into believing it, there's nothing that can be said to them.  They're just GONE.




No, we just have to point out that people DIED, in teh lefty riots, and yet their is no urgency or drive to find everyone connected, or anyone behind it, while the 1/6 investigation feels like a witchhunt. 


Thus, a violation of Due Process.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Cherry picking? show the police with steel batons. False flag and murders.



Cherry picking?? I just recited what happened to her, according to video and eyewitness accounts.


----------



## Faun (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> So, none of the charges are similar at all? Is that what you are claiming?



Nope, never said that.


----------



## Marener (Sep 4, 2022)

Correll said:


> No, we just have to point out that people DIED, in teh lefty riots, and yet their is no urgency or drive to find everyone connected, or anyone behind it, while the 1/6 investigation feels like a witchhunt.


Who said there wasn’t urgency or drive to find the people who committed murders?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 4, 2022)

Faun said:


> Cherry picking?? I just recited what happened to her, according to video and eyewitness accounts.


Your eye witness was an NYT reporter. My video tells the true story.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, never said that.




Ok. We don't have a MURDER charge on the side of hte 1/6 rioters, but lets use what we have.

How about "sedition"? 

Sedition is language intended to incite insurrection against the governing authority.


You guys claim that is what the 1/6 riot was. The Chaz was a formal insurrection. Both should be treated about the same.


From wikepedia, on the 1/6 leaders.









						Criminal proceedings in the January 6 United States Capitol attack - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




"On March 2, 2022, Oath Keeper Joshua James pleaded guilty to seditious conspiracy, admitting in his plea that "from November 2020 through January 2021, he conspired with other Oath Keeper members and affiliates to use force to prevent, hinder and delay the execution of the laws of the United States governing the transfer of presidential power."[65][66]

On June 6, 2022, five members of the Proud Boys—their leader Enrique Tarrio, together with Joseph Biggs, Zachary Rehl, Ethan Nordean and Dominic Pezzola—were indicted for seditious conspiracy."


Here is the wikepedia page on the Chaz. 









						Capitol Hill Occupied Protest - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				





No sedition charges. No discussion of investigating sedition charges. The 1/6 riot lasted for hours. The chaz was allowed to last nearly a month despite multple deaths inside, where cops were not allowed to investigate.



That is a clear difference in treatment, and if you want to discuss how the events are different, the multiple MURDERS in the Chaz, make is WORSE, deserving HARSHER response, not lighter. 



Thus, demonstrating the Bias I claimed, and thus proving my point about Violating the Equal Protection Clause and thus the righths of the accused.



I might add, your constant attempts to use charges that both groups DON'T have in common, was clearly a dishonest attempt to avoid serious comparison of how they different groups are being treated. 


That was you taking purposeful action to avoid a real comparison. That demonstrated that you ALREADY KNOW THAT THE BIAS IS IN PLAY.


You just support it.


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2022)

Marener said:


> Who said there wasn’t urgency or drive to find the people who committed murders?




Well, for example, I was just looking at the wikepedia on the Chaz. There was multiple deaths in the zone, no arrests and not even a sub section discussion any organized search for answers.

I've not heard of any attempt to do anything out of the ordinary to deal with this. I assume the cases are still "open" on the desks of some cops somewhere, but with no physical evidence and no one talking to cops, they are dead cases. 

That's an example. And as far as I know, a representative example.


Do you have any evidence to the contrary?


----------



## Marener (Sep 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> Well, for example, I was just looking at the wikepedia on the Chaz. There was multiple deaths in the zone, no arrests and not even a sub section discussion any organized search for answers.
> 
> I've not heard of any attempt to do anything out of the ordinary to deal with this. I assume the cases are still "open" on the desks of some cops somewhere, but with no physical evidence and no one talking to cops, they are dead cases.
> 
> ...


So if you haven’t heard of “anything” then it doesn’t exist?

I imagine you haven’t heard anything about investigations into 99.9% of murders. Probably a higher percentage of gang related murders which is what happened at CHAZ.


----------



## j-mac (Sep 5, 2022)

Marener said:


> So if you haven’t heard of “anything” then it doesn’t exist?
> 
> I imagine you haven’t heard anything about investigations into 99.9% of murders. Probably a higher percentage of gang related murders which is what happened at CHAZ.


Please post for me those convicted of the murders stemming from CHAZ....I've been searching, and can't find any reporting on it...


----------



## Marener (Sep 5, 2022)

j-mac said:


> Please post for me those convicted of the murders stemming from CHAZ....I've been searching, and can't find any reporting on it...


I’m not aware of any such convictions, but that’s not unusual for gang related violence. What’s your point?


----------



## Correll (Sep 5, 2022)

Marener said:


> So if you haven’t heard of “anything” then it doesn’t exist?



I've heard plenty of the very hyped up investigation(s) into 1/6, so if there is any move to look into the far more widespread and deadly riots of the Left, it is, AT BEST, operating at a far lesser level, which was my point. 




Marener said:


> I imagine you haven’t heard anything about investigations into 99.9% of murders. Probably a higher percentage of gang related murders which is what happened at CHAZ.



Let's say that is all it is. Even then, the people that set up the Zone, whicih was a FORMAL INSURRECTION against the US government, still bear responsibility for creating a safe space for murderers, and maintaining it, even AFTER the murders and rapes started. 


Last I heard the Leaders of the Proud Boys was sitting in jail for TEARING UP A BANNER. 


So, you see what I mean about Unequal Justice?


----------



## Marener (Sep 5, 2022)

Correll said:


> I've heard plenty of the very hyped up investigation(s) into 1/6, so if there is any move to look into the far more widespread and deadly riots of the Left, it is, AT BEST, operating at a far lesser level, which was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tarrio was sentenced to 155 days but it wasn’t just for tearing up a banner. He also had an illegal firearm. Plus he has a significant criminal history as well. 

But that sentence was a while ago. I don’t even know if he’s currently in jail but is currently facing seditious conspiracy. 

If you are upset that the murderer in Seattle isn’t getting investigated enough, bring it up with the Seattle Police. I’m sure they’d be able to tell you why they aren’t doing enough to please your interest in the murder.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your eye witness was an NYT reporter. My video tells the true story.



You're lying again. The eyewitness I mentioned was her friend, not a NY times reporter. And there's no video of police beating her. They were too busy beating back a mob fighting with them to be bothered with some unconscious idiot.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Ok. We don't have a MURDER charge on the side of hte 1/6 rioters, but lets use what we have.
> 
> How about "sedition"?
> 
> ...



Retard, I already mentioned the laws broken which have nothing to do with BLM.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> The guy attacked a police officer


You keep forgetting those police officers don't count.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> People do that every day in Democratic shitholes and you say nothing.


You do though and now since it was a right winger at the Capitol, you think he should get a pass.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Actually they go to jail, just like your thug


Or end up dead.


----------



## surada (Sep 6, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> Are you kidding?  It's happening.  Opposition is already treason.  Republicans are fascists.  They are not entitled to constitutional protection.  We hold political prisoners and have show trials.  We have political persecutions. The light has already gone out.  Nothing screams tyranny like raiding the home of the political opposition.



Nothing screams tyranny like running roughshod over the US Constitution and rule of law. Trump should have already been arrested.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Retard, I already mentioned the laws broken which have nothing to do with BLM.




Correct. You made that point, specifically to avoid honest comparison. As I already addressed.


Using the example crime/charge of sedition, I have demonstrated massive and politically motivated difference in treatement. 

Thus proving my claim that the current focus on the 1/6 rioters, is a massive violation of the Equal Protection Clause.


Your active cherry pickig to avoid honest comparison, shows that you know this to be true.


ALL the prisoners from 1/6 are/will be political prisoners. 


This country is rapidly becoming a not Free Country.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Correct. You made that point, specifically to avoid honest comparison. As I already addressed.
> 
> 
> Using the example crime/charge of sedition, I have demonstrated massive and politically motivated difference in treatement.
> ...



LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, there is no comparing. When BLM breaks into the Capitol, then you will have a point if the government doesn't go all out in rounding them up.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, there is no comparing. When BLM breaks into the Capitol, then you will have a point if the government doesn't go all out in rounding them up.




Sure there is comparison. The 1/6 riot was supposedly an insurrection. The Chaz and the Autonomous Zone were explicitly, and formal insurrections. 

Sedition is not limited to place. Your excuse is just false. 

If anything, the Lefty insurrections are far worse, for these reasons.


1. Far more explicit and formal.

2. Multiple deaths.

3. clear support from local and state government, in a clear violation of the rights of local citizens. 

4. Lasted far longer, weeks instead of hours.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sure there is comparison. The 1/6 riot was supposedly an insurrection. The Chaz and the Autonomous Zone were explicitly, and formal insurrections.
> 
> Sedition is not limited to place. Your excuse is just false.
> 
> ...



Nope. There isn't. Had Trump's thugs rioted in the streets like BLM instead of breaking into the Capitol, they would not have been rounded up like they were.

It was storming the Capitol and causing Congress to be evacuated which led to that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope. There isn't. Had Trump's thugs rioted in the streets like BLM instead of breaking into the Capitol, they would not have been rounded up like they were.
> 
> It was storming the Capitol and causing Congress to be evacuated which led to that.




I see you evacuating a building and raise you multiple deaths and support by local and state governments. 


They are comparable. If anything the lefty ones are far worse.


This bit, where you pretend that things have to be exactly teh same to be compared, is absurd.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> I see you evacuating a building and raise you multiple deaths and support by local and state governments.
> 
> 
> They are comparable. If anything the lefty ones are far worse.
> ...



I never said they had to be exactly the same. I said storming the Capitol is what caused them to be rounded up. A pity you lack even the minimal intellect required to comprehend that.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> I never said they had to be exactly the same. I said storming the Capitol is what caused them to be rounded up. A pity you lack even the minimal intellect required to comprehend that.




Yes. A imporant factor. On the other hand, MULTIPLE DEATHS, WEEKS LONG, SUPPORT BY LOCAL AND STATE GOVERNEMENTS. 

Your refusal to address any of my points, is pretty strange. It is almost as though you are afraid of them.


And by almost, I mean, COMPLETELY LIKE THAT. 


The way that the lefty openly admitted insurrections, are ignored while you people have a fit about the 1/6 riot, is clearly motivated by PARTISAN POLITICS, and is thus a massive violation of the human rights of the accused.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Yes. A imporant factor. On the other hand, MULTIPLE DEATHS, WEEKS LONG, SUPPORT BY LOCAL AND STATE GOVERNEMENTS.
> 
> Your refusal to address any of my points, is pretty strange. It is almost as though you are afraid of them.
> 
> ...



So different crimes. Means no violation of equal protection.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> So different crimes. Means no violation of equal protection.




Nope, same crime. SEDITION. 

And the lefties get a pass and the conservatives get jail time. Despite the aggravating factors the lefty ones have. 


Thus a massive violation of the civil rights of the accused.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Nope, same crime. SEDITION.
> 
> And the lefties get a pass and the conservatives get jail time. Despite the aggravating factors the lefty ones have.
> 
> ...



Here's the law...









						18 U.S. Code § 2384 -  Seditious conspiracy
					






					www.law.cornell.edu
				




... show where BLM violated that...


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Here's the law...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Chaz and the Autonomous Zone were formal declaration of removing that territory from the authority of hte US government. 

They demonstrated that that was NOT empty rhetoric, when they prevented police from investigating the multiple murders. 

As I have repeatedly pointed out. 


Time to address this point. Move the discussion forward Faun. The bit where you just keep asserting your already refuted position is looking more and more like stonewalling, which could be considere da form of trolling.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> The Chaz and the Autonomous Zone were formal declaration of removing that territory from the authority of hte US government.
> 
> They demonstrated that that was NOT empty rhetoric, when they prevented police from investigating the multiple murders.
> 
> ...



That's not an attack on the U.S. government.


----------



## Marener (Sep 6, 2022)

Correll said:


> Sure there is comparison. The 1/6 riot was supposedly an insurrection. The Chaz and the Autonomous Zone were explicitly, and formal insurrections.
> 
> Sedition is not limited to place. Your excuse is just false.
> 
> ...


Funny how you said the formal insurrection had clear support from local and state government. 

That would be impossible.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again. The eyewitness I mentioned was her friend, not a NY times reporter. And there's no video of police beating her. They were too busy beating back a mob fighting with them to be bothered with some unconscious idiot.


I posted the video. If you cannot handle the truth that is your problem.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's not an attack on the U.S. government.


It still is an attack on a US government. The government of a city gets the same respect. Those were insurrections.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> You do though and now since it was a right winger at the Capitol, you think he should get a pass.


No because it is a right winger he or she will be harassed and arrested. The pass was given to equal justice. It no longer exists.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I posted the video. If you cannot handle the truth that is your problem.



You posted a video of police beating back the mob, notbthe unconscious idiot laying lifeless on the ground after getting trampled by magatards.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 6, 2022)

Why is the MAGAt-GOP so in love with a multiple time loser from NYC?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It still is an attack on a US government. The government of a city gets the same respect. Those were insurrections.



No it doesn't,  you flamin' idiot. 

A city government is not the same aa a state government; which is not the same as the federal government. And moron, the law I posted is s *federal law*. It doesn't apply to state crimes.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You posted a video of police beating back the mob, notbthe unconscious idiot laying lifeless on the ground after getting trampled by magatards.


They pushed the group back to cause the trampling that occurred. It was planned, and meant to hurt or kill someone. Intimidation and violence is what the powers that be will end up using.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> No it doesn't,  you flamin' idiot.
> 
> A city government is not the same aa a state government; which is not the same as the federal government. And moron, the law I posted is s *federal law*. It doesn't apply to state crimes.


It is still a US government if it is a city government.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They pushed the group back to cause the trampling that occurred. It was planned, and meant to hurt or kill someone. Intimidation and violence is what the powers that be will end up using.



That's true, they did push the mob back which did cause the trampling. That was their job -- to keep that mob out of the Capitol. Now you're blaming the cops for defending Congress but not blaming the mob for illegally storming the Capitol. 

And again, there's no video of police beating that unconscious woman.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is still a US government if it is a city government.



No, it's not. I already know you're deranged. There's no need to show the forum you don't know the difference between a city government from the federal government. 

Moron, a city can not charge someone with violating a federal crime.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's true, they did push the mob back which did cause the trampling. That was their job -- to keep that mob out of the Capitol. Now you're blaming the cops for defending Congress but not blaming the mob for illegally storming the Capitol.
> 
> And again, there's no video of police beating that unconscious woman.


Then why did they open the doors a let them in? It was a set up, and two murders happened because of it.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, it's not. I already know you're deranged. There's no need to show the forum you don't know the difference between a city government from the federal government.
> 
> Moron, a city can not charge someone with violating a federal crime.


You calling someone deranged has no merit.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 6, 2022)

Everyone is ashamed of you...


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Everyone is ashamed of you...


Everyone you know is a traitor just like you. right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then why did they open the doors a let them in? It was a set up, and two murders happened because of it.



You're lying again. The cops guarding that tunnel never opened the doors. They fought that violent mob out of the tunnel to keep them out of the Capitol.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You calling someone deranged has no merit.



Calling you deranged is like calling the sun hot.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again. The cops guarding that tunnel never opened the doors. They fought that violent mob out of the tunnel to keep them out of the Capitol.


What about the doors that were opened?


----------



## candycorn (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Everyone you know is a traitor just like you. right?


Good to see you just assume people are talking about you when someone mentions shame.  I guess you get a lot of practice in that regard.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Good to see you just assume people are talking about you when someone mentions shame.  I guess you get a lot of practice in that regard.


Good to see you are just a sub par troll and prove it daily.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Good to see you are just a sub par troll and prove it daily.


C'mon...everyone you know is ashamed of you.  I mean...you know this right?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

candycorn said:


> C'mon...everyone you know is ashamed of you.  I mean...you know this right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What about the doors that were opened?



FruitLoops, we're talking about the tunnel where Boyland died. You don't get to divert from that just because you're losing the argument.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> FruitLoops, we're talking about the tunnel where Boyland died. You don't get to divert from that just because you're losing the argument.


She did not die, she was murdered.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> She did not die, she was murdered.



LOL

Yeah, by fellow magatards who trampled her.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, by fellow magatards who trampled her.


They tried to rescue her while the police were hitting her with a steel baton.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They tried to rescue her while the police were hitting her with a steel baton.



You're lying again, FruitLoops.  Despite a multitude of videos, none show police hitting her. They do she police fighting back a mob that was attacking them.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No because it is a right winger he or she will be harassed and arrested. The pass was given to equal justice. It no longer exists.


Talk about some bullshit, you are the one allowed to get away with any and everything.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops.  Despite a multitude of videos, none show police hitting her. They do she police fighting back a mob that was attacking them.


The video I posted does show the police hitting her. True story traitor.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> Talk about some bullshit, you are the one allowed to get away with any and everything.


How so, my poor little victim? Tell us all about it.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How so, my poor little victim? Tell us all about it.


What is there to tell, you made all the Laws and you  break all the Laws.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> What is there to tell, you made all the Laws and break them.


The Democrats are breaking the laws because of Trump. Not a good enough reason, is it?


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The Democrats are breaking the laws because of Trump. Not a good enough reason, is it?


No Trump is breaking the laws and Trump Humpers like you think it is ok.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Superbadbrutha said:


> No Trump is breaking the laws and Trump Humpers like you think it is ok.


What laws has he broken and what has he been convicted of?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The video I posted does show the police hitting her. True story traitor.



Nope, you're lying. As always.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying. As always.


It is in the video. You are lying.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What laws has he broken and what has he been convicted of?


Plenty and then you guys normalize it and claim "what has done wrong".  He has never been held accountable, because we have a spineless Republican Party that falls at his feet.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is in the video. You are lying.



Nope, you're lying. The video shows police fighting with the crowd. Why on Earth would they bother fighting with an unconscious woman when a mob is attacking them?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying. The video shows police fighting with the crowd. Why on Earth would they bother fighting with an unconscious woman when a mob is attacking them?


Because they were told to.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they were told to.



Prove it...


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> _Because they were told to._


Prove it.
If you cannot prove it.....then your remark is  irresponsible slander against the uniform police who swore an oath to protect the people we elected to represent us and our voice in the Congress of the United States of America.

So, with that said, good poster *Lastamender*.......how do you know "_they were told"_ to beat a prone woman?  And does that same source that you rely upon inform you on who instructed these police?

Show us what you have.
If you cannot.....then you may very well not be qualified to discuss adult things on a forum such as this.

Good luck.  And thanks in advance.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> Prove it...


Prove they were not.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Prove it.
> If you cannot prove it.....then your remark is  irresponsible slander against the uniform police who swore an oath to protect the people we elected to represent us and our voice in the Congress of the United States of America.
> 
> So, with that said, good poster *Lastamender*.......how do you know "_they were told"_ to beat a prone woman?  And does that same source that you rely upon inform you on who instructed these police?
> ...


I will the same thing to your useless ass. Prove they were not.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove they were not.



You said they were told. Seems you lied again as it seems you can't prove they were told that. What a piece-of-shit you are, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> You said they were told. Seems you lied again as it seems you can't prove they were told that. What a piece-of-shit you are, FruitLoops.


That is not how you prove they were not. Try again, Assflap.

I wonder they were not told to stand down like they are when the cities are burning. After all DC is a Democratic shithole.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 6, 2022)

S


Lastamender said:


> _"I will the same thing to your useless ass. Prove they were not."_



See post #432.
Poor poster *Lastamender.*
The USMB forum appears to be a bridge-to-far for his abilities and his educational level.
That is sad.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> S
> 
> 
> See post #432.
> ...


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's not an attack on the U.S. government.
> 
> ....




It was a formal and explicit rebellion against the authority and territory of the United States government. 

Your denial here is just you stonewalling.


----------



## Correll (Sep 6, 2022)

Marener said:


> Funny how you said the formal insurrection had clear support from local and state government.
> 
> That would be impossible.




We could see the mayors order the police to respect the borders of the new territory, in real time.  The Governors, who in a sane would, would have been ordering the national guard to mobilize to take them down, did nothing.  

The city police did nothing. The state police did nothing. 


Your claim of "impossible" is thus refuted.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is not how you prove they were not. Try again, Assflap.
> 
> I wonder they were not told to stand down like they are when the cities are burning. After all DC is a Democratic shithole.



Poor FruitLoops... YOU asserted they were told. Now you reveal you can't prove your claim. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Correll said:


> It was a formal and explicit rebellion against the authority and territory of the United States government.
> 
> Your denial here is just you stonewalling.



Nope, it was an act of rebellion on a local town in Washington state. That make it a state crime, not a federal crime.

Are you ever not an idiot?

Ever??


----------



## Correll (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, it was an act of rebellion on a local town in Washington state. That make it a state crime, not a federal crime.
> 
> Are you ever not an idiot?
> 
> Ever??




That is absurd. My point has been proven. Same crime, different treatment, based on  politics, not aggrevating circumstances.


Thus, the 1/6 investigations, and arrests and prosecutions, are massive violations of human rights.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 7, 2022)

Correll said:


> _We could see the mayors order the police to respect the borders of the new territory, in real time. The Governors....... did nothing._



Mayor*s*?  
Governor*s*? 
'Respecting the borders of a new territory'??
No disrespect intended poor poster Correll, but just exactly where do you get your information?

Please list for the forum today, the multiples of mayors, the multiples of governors, the multiples of 'new territories'......that you are now claiming occurred.

I ain't gonna mischaracterize your contribution here.....but, at this point, you are not projecting a whole lot of credibility.
In fact, you too often sound an awful lot like a RWNJ. A QKook. 
 No offense intended.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Correll said:


> That is absurd. My point has been proven. Same crime, different treatment, based on  politics, not aggrevating circumstances.
> 
> 
> Thus, the 1/6 investigations, and arrests and prosecutions, are massive violations of human rights.



You made your point that your an idiot. You don't know the difference between a stare crime and a federal crime and you think different crimes have to be treated the same as far as equal protection.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Poor FruitLoops... YOU asserted they were told. Now you reveal you can't prove your claim. Sucks to be you.


The video proves my claim. Your interpretation is propaganda and lies. In other words, the usual from an idiot traitor.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The video proves my claim. Your interpretation is propaganda and lies. In other words, the usual from an idiot traitor.



You're lying again, FruitLoops.  There is no video revealing they were told that.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops.  There is no video revealing they were told that.


There is no video revealing that they weren't.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is no video revealing that they weren't.



Then you failed to prove your claim they were told.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Then you failed to prove your claim they were told.


And you failed to prove they were not. What part of that is giving you trouble, Assflap?


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you failed to prove they were not. What part of that is giving you trouble, Assflap?



LOL

I don't have to. You made an assertion you can't prove. That proves you made it up. All that's left for me to do is to laugh at you.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I don't have to. You made an assertion you can't prove. That proves you made it up. All that's left for me to do is to laugh at you.


Same with you, dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Sep 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Same with you, dumbass.



Nope, not the same with me. I made no assertions I couldn't back up.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> _"All that's left for me to do is to laugh at you."_




Well, you ain't the only one, poster Faun.
I must admire your patience poster.
You are tolerant of poor poster Lastamender.

Personally, I seldom respond to that avatar anymore. There is just  no there there.
And a perfect example of that is what you just experienced with his circularity of reasoning.

He makes a claim.
You ask him to prove it is true.
He says ..'No, you must prove that it is untrue.'

See?
It's grade school silliness.
He may just be very young.....to be on an adult political discussion forum.

IMHO


----------



## Correll (Sep 10, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Mayor*s*?
> Governor*s*?
> 'Respecting the borders of a new territory'??
> No disrespect intended poor poster Correll, but just exactly where do you get your information?
> ...




Standard news. Your denial of the well documented facts is silly.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 10, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Maybe in your fantasy world


OR maybe you live in an insular world

The suspects scuffle with police in the street.
The male suspect was still on the loose Wednesday morning, cops said.








						Wild video shows NYC duo attacking cops arresting woman in Harlem
					

The attempted — and eventually successful — arrest sparked a caught-on-video brawl in which another woman and a man attacked the cops trying to arrest Davis, police said.




					nypost.com


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 10, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> _Please list for the forum today, the multiples of mayors, the multiples of governors, the multiples of 'new territories'......that you are now claiming occurred._





Correll said:


> _Standard news. Your denial of the well documented facts is silly._



------------------------------------------------

OK, good to know.
Should be easy breezy for you to then provide the forum with links to all these governors, to all those mayors, and about all those "new territories".
No?


----------



## Correll (Sep 10, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> OK, good to know.
> Should be easy breezy for you to then provide the forum with links to all these governors, to all those mayors, and about all those "new territories".
> No?




Dude. They left the rebellions just go on  for weeks. That is respecting  their territory. 

Your denial of this, is not sane.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 11, 2022)

Correll said:


> _"They left the rebellions just go on for weeks"_


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ummm, good poster *Correll,  *keep an eye on that goal post of yours. It's shifty. It moves. 

Now, rather than backing up your own assertion about multiple mayors and multiple governors honoring multiple seperate rebellious territories......well now, you are shifting to '_well, they went on too long'._

Sorry, mon ami, but if you state it.
You prove it.
Your hand has been called.
Show.
Or go.


----------



## Correll (Sep 11, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ummm, good poster *Correll,  *keep an eye on that goal post of yours. It's shifty. It moves.
> 
> Now, rather than backing up your own assertion about multiple mayors and multiple governors honoring multiple seperate rebellious territories......well now, you are shifting to '_well, they went on too long'._
> ...




A mayor setting policy to allow a rebellion like that to take territory and hold it, is supporting it.


----------



## Rambunctious (Sep 11, 2022)

rightwinger said:


> Yet, I have never attacked our Capitol


Neither have I asshole... but I didn't cheer them on like you did the BLM and ANTIFA terrorists....


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 11, 2022)

Correll said:


> _"A mayor setting policy to allow a rebellion like that to take territory and hold it, is supporting it."_


"_A_ mayor"

You alleged multiple mayors.
You alleged multiple governors.
Now you are attempting to change what your originally asserted.

Which, is OK, I guess. It is the internet, after all.
But it makes your avatar appear somewhat ill-prepared, somewhat irresponsible by not verifying facts before making corrosive assertions in a public venue.
No disrespect intended.

IMHO


----------



## Correll (Sep 12, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> "_A_ mayor"
> 
> You alleged multiple mayors.
> You alleged multiple governors.
> ......




Dude. In MULPITPLE CITES AND STATES, such zones were established and in several the local and state dems ordered teh police to let it happen. 


Your pathetic attempt to turn an use of a singluar tense into a victory, is so very sad.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 12, 2022)

Correll said:


> _"Dude. In MULPITPLE CITES AND STATES, such zones were established and in several the local and state dems ordered teh police to let it happen."_



That's good info to know.
So, it should be easy for you to name these "multiple cities and states".

So show us you've got the gravitas to prove your assertion.
Name names. And your sourcing.
This is, after all, Adult Swim.  You are expected to handle deep water.


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> That's good info to know.
> So, it should be easy for you to name these "multiple cities and states".
> 
> So show us you've got the gravitas to prove your assertion.
> ...



Here is one example of the stupidity of a lefty mayor and her support of a rebellion in her city.









						Seattle Mayor Durkan: CHAZ Has A "Block Party Atmosphere," Could Turn Into "Summer Of Love"
					

Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan could not explain how long Seattle residents could expect the "Capitol Hill Autonomous Zone" in downtown Seattle to exist and said it could turn into a "summer of love" in an interview Thursday night with CNN host Chris Cuomo.  CHRIS CUOMO, CNN HOST: Let's bring in the...




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				






"
DURKAN: So, I know it will shock you that the President is perhaps not giving an accurate or truthful picture.

We've got four blocks in Seattle that you just saw pictures of that is more like a block party atmosphere. It's not an armed takeover. It's not a military junta. We will - we will make sure that we can restore this.

But we have block parties and the like in this part of Seattle all the time. It's known for that. So, I think the President - number one, there is no threat right now to the public. And we're looking - we're taking that very seriously. We're meeting with businesses and residents.

But what the President threatened is illegal and unconstitutional. And the fact that he can think he can just tweet that, and not have ramifications is just wrong.

CUOMO: The counter will be block parties don't take over a municipal building, let alone a police station, and destroy it, basically thumbing their nose at any sense of civic control."


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 13, 2022)

Poster


Correll said:


> _"Here is one example of the stupidity of a lefty mayor and her support of a rebellion in her city."_



*"Here is one example ,,,,,"*

Good poster *Correll*, it is not my avatar's intention to put you on the spot, or embarrass you, but.....but I'm pretty sure this forum and most of aware America knew of the Seattle situation.  So you ain't really bringing fresh fish to market.

Rather, our discussion is your assertion that _multiple mayors and multiple governors_ had situation similar to Seattle's and allowed it.

When asked a couple of days ago to prove your allegation.......you don't. You won't. Likely, you can't.

My involvement in this little hissyfit is simply to attempt to temper the too frequent use of hyperbole, fibs, exaggerations, and misstatements that are employed by one side or the other....tho, to be honest, much of it comes from Rightfield.....to advance their particular polemic.

So, for the sake of this discussion --- let's mark 'Seattle' up on your half of the chalkboard. 

What else do you have?


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Poster
> 
> 
> *"Here is one example ,,,,,"*
> ...



If you knew of it, why did you deny it? 




Chillicothe said:


> Rather, our discussion is your assertion that _multiple mayors and multiple governors_ had situation similar to Seattle's and allowed it.



Which they did. Do you know that too? Is this just a silly troll game for you?



Chillicothe said:


> When asked a couple of days ago to prove your allegation.......you don't. You won't. Likely, you can't.



As I said, it was a stupid request. As I said, it was well  know. As you have now admitted. Sooooo, what stupid game are you playing?



Chillicothe said:


> My involvement in this little hissyfit is simply to attempt to temper the too frequent use of hyperbole, fibs, exaggerations, and misstatements that are employed by one side or the other....tho, to be honest, much of it comes from Rightfield.....to advance their particular polemic.



Hissy fit? I made a comment about recent history, and you demanded I support somemthing that you now admit you already knew about. Any hissy fit here is yours.





Chillicothe said:


> So, for the sake of this discussion --- let's mark 'Seattle' up on your half of the chalkboard.
> 
> What else do you have?




The other zones set up and allowed to operate.


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 13, 2022)

Correll said:


> _"The other zones set up and allowed to operate."_



Poster *Correll, * are you fibbing?
Are you simply mistaken?
Are you negligently ignorant?
Are you being mendacious?

You said multiple mayors and governors.
But when queried as to how many and who were they......you give us lonely singular Seattle.

Mi amigo, you can do better. The forum expects better of you. After all, you have posted nearly 100,000 times here and yet.......

And yet when asked a simple question to back up your allegation.....you can't.  You won't. You don't.
You are not a serious poster or one with any gravitas, some may say.


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Poster *Correll, * are you fibbing?
> Are you simply mistaken?
> Are you negligently ignorant?
> Are you being mendacious?
> ...




Yes, I did. YOu pretended to not know of any, and I said that they were well known, becuase it was recent history.


Now that I finally bothered to post one example, you admit that you already knew all about it.

Why did you pretend that you did not know what I said that you already knew of?  I said you knew and you did know. 


I now say that you know other examples too. Do you deny that? Or are you just demanding more links for some weired ass lefty troll game?


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 13, 2022)

Correll said:


> _I now say that you know other examples too._


Umm, noper, my avatar does not. Hene, we asked you....because it was you who made the allegation.
You said multiple mayors and governors.
But when queried you can't deliver.  You cannot back up your own word.
So, to repeat: Are your fibbing?
Or are you simply ignorant?
Or, merely mistaken?
Would you be mendacious?

Can the forum consider you a mature poster with gravitas? A poster who has game?


----------



## Correll (Sep 13, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> Umm, noper, my avatar does not. Hene, we asked you....because it was you who made the allegation.
> You said multiple mayors and governors.
> But when queried you can't deliver.  You cannot back up your own word.
> So, to repeat: Are your fibbing?
> ...




I was discussing recent events. You might as well ask for evidence that there were riots in many cities during the Trump years.


You claimed to not know of any such examples. NOw you admit you do know of the one I posted. I guess that was a win for you in your silly lefty troll game? Getting me to post a link to recent events?


----------



## Chillicothe (Sep 13, 2022)

Correll said:


> _I was discussing recent events_


You sure were.
And you even got them wrong.
That's on you.
My avatar wishes you better luck in future endeavors


----------



## Correll (Sep 14, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> You sure were.
> And you even got them wrong.
> That's on you.
> My avatar wishes you better luck in future endeavors




Your shit talk is noted. Are you forgetting the discussion on how much worse the Chaz was, than the 1/6 riot?


----------



## Faun (Sep 14, 2022)

Chillicothe said:


> You sure were.
> And you even got them wrong.
> That's on you.
> My avatar wishes you better luck in future endeavors



He has no better luck. You caught him lying, red handed.


----------

